#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-03
<pitti> Good morning
<shadeslayer> morning pitti :)
<jibel> good morning
<DanChapman> morning jibel
<jibel> Hey DanChapman
<asac> hi mmrazik
<asac> 14:53 < asac> mmrazik: hello
<asac> 14:54 < asac> mmrazik: tried to figure if there is an easy way to reuse your upstream CI testrs for our daily image testing
<asac> 14:54 < asac> mmrazik: any idea if you could provide a wrapper that gives me something like:
<mmrazik> hello
<asac> 14:54 < asac> autopilot list-stacks
<asac> 14:54 < asac> autopilot list-suites STACK1
<asac> 14:54 < asac> autopilot run-suite SUITE1 && echo success
<mmrazik> asac: regarding the autopilot "list-stacks" -- would that really help? You would still need to to have a list of "packages" you are intersted in
<mmrazik> and if you have such list then it is usually just autopilot run $package
<asac> ok
<asac> wait :)
<asac> autopilot list-stacks
<asac> autopilot install-stack-deps STACK1
<asac> autopilot list-suites
<asac> etc.
<mmrazik> asac: so what the first command returns?
<mmrazik> i.e. list-stacks
<asac> oh ... that might be different
<asac> all i want is getting a list of all i can run
<asac> thought it was grouped by stacks because of:
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/view/head:/stacks/head/phone.cfg
<mmrazik> oh
<asac> for example
 * mmrazik is thinking
<asac> so ultiamtely, i dont care ... autopilot list-packages and autopilot install-deps PACKAGE and autopilot run
<asac> would certainly do the trick as well :)
<mmrazik> asac: we probably can create a simple script on top of cupstream2distro-config which would search your apt cache and look for everything -autopilot
<mmrazik> its probably not so much for autopilot
<mmrazik> autopilot is just a tool for running the tests. How you group them or if you package them is a bit unrelated task
<mmrazik> asac: btw. when it comes to daily testing -- I asked om26er (who is in touch with paul larson) to make sure all the upstream tests are running daily on the devices
<mmrazik> unfortunately we need paul (who seems to be sick) as the upstream jenkins doesn't have any devices hooked up
<asac> mmrazik: wait... i want all daily images testsing (images produced on cdimage.ubuntu.com) to run on the same place
<asac> or at least feed into the same dashboard
<asac> using the same inputs
<asac> i believe we need to get this bulk integrated into reports.qa.ubuntu.com
<mmrazik> sure
<mmrazik> thats why we are not starting this on the upstream jenkins
<asac> right
<mmrazik> and ack on reports.qa.ubuntu.com
<asac> so i have more "custom testsuites" that are not easy to map into runlists (e.g. utah) stuff
<asac> so i am trying to push for a simple bulk import API...
<asac> currently i hoped i could tell them to just run command X and get a list of commands that will then be test suites and i can get a simple report giving me a fail or success for each test suite
<asac> with a log that i can then use to go deeper
<asac> so i am looking how to do that best for autopilot tests
<asac> :)
<asac> so i guess all it would take would be a canonical place where we maintain the list of autopilot packages
<asac> and then i could just do apt-get install autopilot-package
<asac> and autopilot run $autopilot_package
<asac> ack?
<mmrazik> asac: yup. Either a database (canonical place with the list) or some heuristics (looking for packages like "^.*-autopilot$")
<mmrazik> asac: yes
<mmrazik> asac: in general we pacakge the tests in $packagename-autopilot
<mmrazik> and then you just do s/-/_/g on package_name (bacause autopilot naming) and do "autopilot run $package"
<mmrazik> so e.g. apt-get install ubuntu-calc-app && autopilot run ubuntu_calc_app
<asac> right
<asac> mmrazik: who would be one maintaining a simple list of packages?
<asac> i believe its useful anyway to have such list
<mmrazik> asac: I just realized the information is already (at least partially) in lp:cupstream2distro-config
<mmrazik> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/view/head:/stacks/head/apps.cfg
<mmrazik> asac: look for "test_suite"
<mmrazik> asac: thats what we append to "autopilot run"
<asac> right
<mmrazik> asac: the corresponding autopilot package is just ${project_name}-autopilot
<asac> but that doesnt give me the package name afaik
<asac> ok
<asac> really?
<asac> also replaceing _ with -
<asac> right?
<asac> mmrazik: so who would write such a simple warpper :)
<mmrazik> asac: nope... the package names can have "-" in the name... its just the python modules where it is not allowed and we need to replace
<asac> autopilot list-packages BZR_URL :)
<mmrazik> asac: so share-app-autopilot
<mmrazik> is the package
<mmrazik> I don't like this to be in autopilot TBH
<mmrazik> I can write a small wrapper that would be part of lp:cupstream2distro-config
<mmrazik> as its manipulating the information there anyway
<stgraber> knome, balloons: RT ticket opened for the CSS update
<balloons> stgraber, ty :-)
<stgraber> knome, balloons: change has been rolled out to production.
 * balloons looks
<balloons> first glance looks good :-)
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<balloons> howdy SergioMeneses
<knome> stgraber, \o/
<phillw> balloons: can you have a look at what time you can run the session so far allocated to you, thanks. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy
<phillw> SergioMeneses: ditto for you and the laptop team, please :D
<SergioMeneses> balloons, phillw \o
<SergioMeneses> sorry I was having lunch
<phillw> SergioMeneses: food is always good :D
<SergioMeneses> I'll send email about our (laptop) session, I dont know if I can do it because of work but I think Carla or Prime can
<SergioMeneses> phillw, totally agree :D
<phillw> SergioMeneses: thanks, it's scheduled 24th June - 30th June, so it is pretty flexible as to people being able to be tutor(s) UTC is not that important as it would also be nice to have some sessions at 'normal' time for people elsewhere in the world :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, sounds good
<phillw> Jonathan is doing the Virtual Box at 02:00 UTC :D
<balloons> phillw, I'll try and pencil mine in, yes
<phillw> balloons: thanks, the clock is ticking and I've promised 2 weeks warning so it goes out on calendar and UBW so the most people get to know of these.
<phillw> s/UBW/Ubuntu weekly News
<phillw> also, the ubuntu beginners team :)
<SergioMeneses> ok I'll be back soon
<phillw> kewel, there has been a section added for following up SRU requests via bug reports :D
<balloons> afternoon Letozaf_
<balloons> ready for tomorrow? Up for something interesting?
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/+bug/1116774
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1116774 in Ubuntu Autopilot Tests "Test Needed: Ubiquity (Automated Image Installs)" [Undecided,New]
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello ;D
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was re-doing the screenshot test
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh
<Letozaf_> balloons, but that bug looks interesting :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, I must take a better look at it
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am re-doing the screenshot test after looking at the  fileroller test and it's working out quit nicely
<balloons> Letozaf_, excellent
<balloons> nice to have a set of "finished" working testcases isn't it
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah!
<Letozaf_> balloons, also screenshot will be finished, there are just a couple of things that do not work but I think we will be able to fix them
<Letozaf_> balloons, mmm that bug is bugging me :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks interesting
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol.. sorry..
<balloons> but yea, we should be able to finally achieve automated ubiquity installs via the UI :-p
<Letozaf_> balloons, great
<Letozaf_> balloons, but are you going to work on this tomorrow at the hackfest ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'm hoping some folks with take this up.. I might not be able to hack on it myself
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I will certainly try :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks fun
<balloons> it should be :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, must the live CD be Sacy ?
<Letozaf_> sorry Saucy
<balloons> Letozaf_, shouldn't matter
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok otherwise I would have had to sync the ISO
<balloons> ahh.. yea, no worries there
 * Letozaf_ had to sync the ISO al the same :(
<balloons> did raring fail?
<Letozaf_> balloons, no I already had already over written the Raring ISO with Saucy, so I am syncing it to have it updated
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> lol
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Hackfest June 4th: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hackfest/20130604
<balloons> so SergioMeneses chilicuil if your around.. I was talking to phillw about format for the classroom sessions
<balloons> let me just copy/paste back what I was saying :-p
<balloons> essentially I want to avoid really long session logs or videos of the sessions for people to have to parse
<balloons> instead; it would be good to get the instructors to prepare a nice wiki page and add in pics or short videos to help if needed / desired. That way several things can happen
<balloons> 1) They can re-use the content for teaching the session again next cycle if needed
<balloons> 2) Other folks who can't make it to the session can still get the content and learn :-)
<balloons> 3) It should keep sessions short; most should only take 30 mins.. That will help respect people's time and keep things moving (in case of back to back sessions) without losing everyone :-)
<balloons> 4) Our wiki area gets more hands-on knowledge and updated content!
 * SergioMeneses is back with coffee
<SergioMeneses> hi balloons ....omg you writes a lot, take it easy
<balloons> SergioMeneses, lol.. coffee should help with that!
<balloons> SergioMeneses, how have you been?
<balloons> new job, everything going well yes?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, the new job is interesting  :) learning a lot and having good time :D
<SergioMeneses> but these days is full networking
<phillw> SergioMeneses: balloons sorry. I was just discussing the re-format I did on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy to get the initial, basic things people need to know done before we do the more advanced stuff :)
<SergioMeneses> abut the classroom-session, it is a good idea. +100
<SergioMeneses> phillw, balloons but we might make a guide-line
<SergioMeneses> I dont see the problem
 * SergioMeneses is working on Audacity testcase
<balloons> ok. so how about a simple page for instructors on how to run there session?
<balloons> does that work? I'll detail my thoughts and recommendations..
<phillw> balloons: I use the link embedded, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<SergioMeneses> and why do we work on our documentation, making it better?
<balloons> phillw, yes.. sorry, I meant not how to run the session, but how to prep for it
<SergioMeneses> maybe get new content and add pics
<balloons> meaning everything I wrote above about properly ensuring the content is usable and preserved beyond the classroom session
<SergioMeneses> but
<balloons> Noskcaj, hello
<phillw> balloons: chat about it with others who know the subject and are enthusiastic is the *best* way to prepare.
<Noskcaj> morning balloons
<SergioMeneses> if I have to work on a session about testcases (by instance) mi first reference will be the oficial wikipage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/
<SergioMeneses> why dont make it better?
<balloons> phillw, good advice.. Let's just make a small page linked off https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy.. Let me fill it in briefly
<SergioMeneses> instead of make another wikis
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, \o
<balloons> SergioMeneses, exactly.. whatever you present, make sure it's in the wiki
<balloons> if it's already a part of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/.. great! If the wiki is missing something, fill it in
<balloons> if your talking about something new, well.. make a wiki page for it, link it in properly and then use it :-)
<phillw> balloons: but, I cerainly give a HUGE +1 that the tutors ensure the wiki areas of the subjects they have covered are fully updated with the new information and take into account questions asked. Improving wiki pages for such things are really helped by having other people ask questions that is not there on the wiki :)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I'm cant see the point about the new classroom wikis thing
 * SergioMeneses is losing something
<phillw> SergioMeneses: things change each release, it is important that wiki pages are also updated.
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yes.. let's be specific
<balloons> Noskcaj, we're talking about how the classroom sessions should run
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> SergioMeneses: balloons I believe there is talk of a new system to register hardware?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, that is perfect but this wikipage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy will redirect to this wiki (by instance) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/
<balloons> phillw, yes indeed.. if it ever gets up
<balloons> SergioMeneses,let's say your talking about contributing a new manual testcase
<Noskcaj> on the topic of wiki pages, Testdrive doesn't really have a page. Most screenshots are old too.
<balloons> you simply prepare what you want to say, and leverage the wiki as much as possible. Make sure all your instructional detail is documented in the existing pages
<phillw> SergioMeneses: please read "This area is for setting up and coordinating classroom sessions, please read Classroomfor details of the classroom sessions. If you either wish to help out on classroom sessions, or want to request a new one, please contact us." :)
<balloons> SergioMeneses, therefore odds are you don't need to add much if anything to the existing pages
<balloons> now another example is Noskcaj .. The wiki pages for testdrive are old, and in general a bit off. For his session, I'd request he update the wiki page for testdrive.. fix it up and link it in properly. Then just use that for the session
<balloons> that way his content is there for everyone -- even if they miss the session
<Noskcaj> balloons, ok
<SergioMeneses> balloons, it's ok
<balloons> so SergioMeneses does that make sense?
<phillw> balloons: Found the email!
<phillw> I have found a seemingly-relevant wiki page at
<phillw>   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/VirtualBox
<phillw> but it is rather old (2009).  Is updating it worth doing?  Having a wiki
<phillw> page with some pretty screen captures on it for people to look at during
<phillw> a one hour classroom session sounds wise, to me...
<phillw> balloons: is that an example of what you mean?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, yes! it does
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( when I run ./run_ubiquity I get "Ubiquity is already running" and when I run ./autopilot run ubiquity I get "./autopilot: 2: .: Can't open /var/log/installer/autopilot"   :'(
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am running Saucy amd64 Desktop live
<balloons> Noskcaj, phillw, SergioMeneses https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Instructors
<balloons> so I started to try and put what I was trying to say there.. feel free to update
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok.. did you boot to the live cd?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect
<balloons> and did you start ubiquity before executing the commands?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> ok, don't start ubiquity before executing stuff :-)
<balloons> it will be started by the script
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! fine :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, :p
<Noskcaj> balloons, on a related topic, if you see either of the testdrive devs cn you try and get them to make you a admin for testdrive. both of them are too busy with life stuff this cycle so getting stuff approved is a pain
<balloons> phillw, that's a judgement call on updating versus replacing.. in general, redirects if needed are seen as the right way to do it
<balloons> Noskcaj, I would encourage you to simply keep committing.. If you keep hacking on it for several months and a backlog starts, they should consider adding yourself / others to the project
<balloons> it's obviously up to them.. in the same way, you don't become an admin on ubuntu-manual-tests after 1 commit :-)
<Noskcaj> balloons, ok. now i just wait for hoawrd so we can finish kylin. and i'm a manual testcase admin after no commits
<balloons> Noskcaj, do keep me informed though.. If your unable to get things in and we're halfway through the cycle, I'll definitely help get things moving
<balloons> I don't think it will come to that though
<balloons> Noskcaj, you got in because you were grandfathered on the team :-p
<Noskcaj> oh yeah. i need to do more towards getting testcases made
<balloons> I made the old testcase admins team the owners.. I can remove you though.. haha
<balloons> seriously though, you did work on it before it went to launchpad, so that's why
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so now when I run  ./run_ubiquity ubiquity starts, but when I run (in another terminal) ./autopilot run ubiquity I get "sudo: autopilot command not found" do I have to run sudo apt-get install python.autopilot ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry python-autopilot
<balloons> Letozaf_, I was wondering that myself
<balloons> you might need to do so
<Letozaf_> balloons, I can try :p
<balloons> yes, do it
<Letozaf_> balloons, strange sudo apt-get install python-autopilot gives me "E:unable to locate package python-autopilot" is the ppa needed ?
<phillw> I've sent a quick email on classrooms the attached file from Jonathan sets out clearly to himself what he is going to cover and will allow a flowing session
<balloons> Letozaf_, strange!
<balloons> ohh!
<balloons> yea, it's not in main
<balloons> and by default the livecd only has main turned on
<balloons> go to software sources and turn everything on
<balloons> update and then you can install
<balloons> you'll need the ppa anyway though, for 1.3
<balloons> so you could skip that and just use the ppa
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine thanks
<balloons> Letozaf_, feel free to comment on the bug whatever snafus you ran into to run it :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> snafus is a fun word
<balloons> k I think I've said enough on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Instructors
<balloons> phillw, thanks for sending the mail
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5730633
<Letozaf_> balloons, :p
<balloons> hmm.. is it a 1.2 test?
<Letozaf_> balloons, mmm maybe so I have to unistall autopilot 1.3 and put 1.2 on, right ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me check
<balloons> well, you could do a quick conversion
<balloons> should be REALLY simple
<balloons> let's look at the testcase
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D right! ok :p
<phillw> I'm just 'playing' with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy to have the pre-requisites there, along with updating the instructions to have them! (apt in a browser no longer works).
<phillw> balloons: I'm assuming that for Section 3, they will have to have bzr installed and know the basics?
<phillw> (manual and automated test cases).
<balloons> yes
<balloons> Letozaf_, sorry what's the branch?
<balloons> I've lost it.. perhaps you got it running already
<balloons> just have to swap to the 1.3 style of launching
<Letozaf_> balloons, the branch is lp:~xnox/ubiquity/autopilot
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think I did something wrong it's not working
<balloons> Letozaf_, sadly I can't look at it personally atm
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try again
<balloons> ok http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubiquity/autopilot/view/head:/autopilot/ubiquity/tests/test_welcome.py
<balloons> this is 1.3 looks like
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's getting late, I will look at this tomorrow mean while this is the error I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/5730716 and this is the changes I made http://paste.ubuntu.com/5730721/   probably I'm tired tomorrow I will be fresher to look at it :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, night I will surly be back tomorrow for this
<phillw> balloons: does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy/Section3 make sense as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy#Section_3
<xnox> balloons: running "autopilot" normally will not work.
<phillw> I need someone else other than myself to check if what are depended on if further sessions will result in people not having the stuff they need installed!
<xnox> balloons: one needs to launch autopilot from a wrapper script in that branch & also launch ubiquity via the other wrapper script.
<xnox> balloons: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubiquity/autopilot/view/head:/autopilot/README
<xnox> balloons: Letozaf_ is not idling here
<balloons> xnox, ahh. I remember running autopilot from the branch, but that didn't seem to work
<balloons> yea, she's off.. We're doing our hackfest tomorrow, so this was just bonus in advance of that
<balloons> I'll really be digging in and looking at it then.. We should have a working testcase by the end of the day
<balloons> we start early, 1200 UTC, so you should be around :-)
<balloons> phillw, I think that's covering things nicely
<balloons> sanity check looks ok to me too :-)
<balloons> xnox, so to confirm though, you made autopilot changes that need to merge with autopilot upstream correct?
<phillw> I'll go ask the classroom team then! They are very good letting me know if I have missed a step out!
<xnox> balloons: no.
<xnox> balloons: there is integration required between ubiquity & autopilot. Both need to be run as root with exactly the same DBUS environmental variables.
<xnox> balloons: thus the two wrapper scripts. ./run_ubiquity starts ubiquity as root with a fresh session dbus ./autopilot launches autopilot as root with the same dbus and takes the PID of the running ubiquity.
<balloons> xnox, ok lol.. well I went from confused to understanding to confused again :-) So there's ubiquity changes only in order for this to work.. you then also use the testcase to pass the pid to ubiquity
<balloons> xnox, got it
<xnox> balloons: thus to run the test case one would open 2 terminals: start ./run_ubiquity in one, and then in another run all tests ./autopilot run ubiquity
<balloons> right right..
<xnox> or to list tests ./autopilot list ubiquity
<balloons> bah.. I guess I'll just reconfirm this now
<Noskcaj> do we still need https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsingDevelopmentReleases ? Shouldn't it be a /QATeam/ page?
<balloons> Noskcaj, you could sunset that page and add a redirect to the new page you make under the QATeam
<Noskcaj> balloons, ok.
<balloons> that's probably what I would do
<balloons> Noskcaj, for example we are linking to that page from http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/quality/.. so it will help there as well
<balloons> all the old links we have won't break with a redirect :-)
<Noskcaj> balloons, i just looked at the sub-pages, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsingDevelopmentReleases/OtherWays and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsingDevelopmentReleases/FixingProblems are huge
<balloons> Noskcaj, hmm
<Noskcaj> ancient, but huge
<balloons> yea, the trouble is that that whole subsection is actually what I'd like to have on our wiki
<balloons> namely, how to run the development releases in more detail :-)
<balloons> the trouble is that it's old and needs updated and organized
<balloons> good stuff in there though
<balloons> I didn't know about some of the those pages Noskcaj
 * SergioMeneses is reading qa mails
<balloons> given everything I think we need to sunset all those pages and migrate https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsingDevelopmentReleases specifically to a "testdrive" page as that's what we've been using it for
<balloons> we still need a page about running the development release though that testdrive should naturally link off of :-)
<SergioMeneses> omg this is amazing http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/quality/
<balloons> ohh my.. some mistakes I see ;-)
<phillw> balloons: hmm, a perfectly valid point from -classroom. Let us do a session on using 'manual' test cases before we go all advanced into writing them and using / writing auto test cases? It just needs a new section for 'writing test cases' and moving those sessions there.  They are good at pointing things out :D Your thoughts?
<Noskcaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Testdrive is what i have so far, i'll finish it tomorrow. then i'll start on the rest of that old page
<balloons> Noskcaj, thanks.. I can help you if needed.. Don't forget to add our header to the page and then link it in properly
<balloons> it's going to be an entire new subsection off of /Activities
<balloons> should be fun
<balloons> many thanks for doing this!
<Noskcaj> yep. no problem. is QATeam/Testdrive where you want this?
<balloons> Noskcaj, works for me mate :-)
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> I envision a page from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities
<Noskcaj> i'll file yet another bug in testdrive then go to school
<balloons> a link I should say on that page which links to a page on "running the development relese"
<balloons> from that page, we'll link to your new testdrive page
<balloons> and from the iso testing pages, etc
<phillw> get the text in 1st! we can do links and make it 'look pretty' later :D
<phillw> balloons: I can set up diverts, headers up later as per not having 404 errors on wiki pages :)
<balloons> perfect, that would be great philipballew
<balloons> err phillw autocomplete
<phillw> balloons: I;m suree he used to it now! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy/ (note the new Section 5)... That okay with you?
<balloons> looks good
<balloons> that makes sense sure
<balloons> you don't need bzr for anything else
<phillw> balloons: it is always a good idea to get a pair of eyes from outside of our own team, who is knowledgeable and used to classroom sessions, I do defer to her experience; she is a star :)
<phillw> It does make more sense and looks a lot tidier :D
<phillw> I'll go edit to remove UTC after each time, as it is in the header :D
<balloons> kk
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-04
<phillw> balloons: just as we get the extra pages on, are quality going to use the iso-tracker theme? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker for tables etc with the header of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker ?
<balloons> phillw, ?
<balloons> i'm confused by what you mean
<phillw> balloons: just the theme for the top of the pages and what colour code I use in the tables that we use :D
<balloons> lol.. I like nice looking things..
<phillw> balloons: do you want them sync'd up? Im out of brain time now for writing stuff, but can do artwork stuff :D
<phillw> are you in favour of bold black, as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule or bold white as per http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker (Choose one, it is not too difficault to change later!!)
<phillw> balloons: ^^
<balloons> phillw, black pls
<phillw> balloons: I concur as that is the format of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<phillw> We can ask for a change by stgraber to the iso tracker
<balloons> :-p
<balloons> it's a simple merge request I'd guess
<balloons> knome could help if nothing else :-
<phillw> it's not too hard to edit the exisitng wiki pages. you have asked for us to be branded with a theme.
<phillw> balloons: so, header of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker is the one you want, and bold black on grey as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule is what you wish for?
 * balloons notes he is mostly asleep and feels like he's being asked to make an important decision
<phillw> yup, White or black :P
<balloons> i'm not sure of what the bold black on grey is changing
<balloons> but sure
<balloons> black not white
<balloons> i don't think i can say more than that
<balloons> surprise me ;-)
<phillw> balloons: It's not a big issue, except that we have to manually change the wiki pages. stgraber can alter the iso-tracker by using the css he has.
<phillw> I'll get https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy/ set to what is suggested before I hit the sack.
<phillw> balloons: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy
<phillw> that fit the theme?
<balloons> ohh nice
<phillw> I'll chat with stgraber later, I think we can get get the same theme across both iso-tracker and the QA area. But, as daft as it seems, having the the same theme is important.
<pitti> Good morning
<phillw> hi pitti :)
<jibel> good morning
<DanChapman> good afternoon :)
<shadeslayer> hi :)
<shadeslayer> stgraber: pingly
<shadeslayer> stgraber: I'm kind of looking into UTAH and need some help setting it up, I was wondering if you have 10 minutes to help me through that :)
<samgabbay> hi everyone
<samgabbay> is it the hackfest now?
<samgabbay> brb
<DanChapman> hi samgabbay, yeah it is :D
<samgabbay> Hi Guys Sam here from the QATeam :)
<samgabbay> greetingd
<samgabbay> can someone send me the browser tor bundle on a mega.co.il or something upload service because i cant download it its blocked  for windows
<DanChapman> balloons, hows it goin mate? quiet start to the hackfest i see :)
<samgabbay> something
<DanChapman> something??
<samgabbay> woops
<samgabbay> i thought i was disconnected
<samgabbay> haahah
<samgabbay> stupid me
<samgabbay> :P
<pitti> jibel: following the "disable apparmor bits" step in otto doc/README..
<pitti> jibel: doesn't that need some kind of restarting/reloading AA?
<pitti> or is that done by that apparmor_parser -R command?
<jibel> pitti, I don't think so since the definition is removed by apparmor_parser
<pitti> great
<pitti> stopping my normal session then to otto into today's iso and debug udev, bbl
<pitti> jibel: hmm
<pitti> jibel: README says to do "sudo bin/otto create saucy"
<pitti> jibel: but that now says it wants an image name in addition
<pitti> jibel: but if I do that and append ~/.../saucy.iso, I get an OSError about an "invalid cross-device link"
<jibel> pitti, oh, we changed that and it is not reflected in the README
<pitti> jibel: oh, it uses os.link(); I guess you actually want os.symlink()?
<pitti> (my /home is on a different partition than /var)
<jibel> pitti, well we wanted a hard link
<jibel> in case the original image is deleted
<jibel> and save disk space without doing an actual copy
<pitti> hm, perhaps try: os.link except: os.symlink?
<jibel> pitti, right
<pitti> it gets a little further with symlink, but then crashes on accessing None
<pitti> it complains that the lxc symlink is not an iso, investigating
<pitti> ah, it calls file
<samgabbay> do you guys recommend that i install ubuntu on a windows 7 computer thats my school computer but that i get to keep but i wnt ubuntu but im not sure if i should just install it over wubi
<pitti> jibel: ok, got it
<pitti> jibel: how is the start command supposed to look like now? I tried "sudo bin/otto start s" (my container name is "s"), that crashes on "if self.config.command == ..." with "ConfigGenerator object has no attribute command"
<jibel> pitti, hm, looking
<jibel> pitti, I cannot reproduce the udev hang on a minimal container
<pitti> jibel: I could add a hasattr(), but I wonder if that's the right approach; storing the CLI command in the config seems a bit odd
<pitti> I did that, now it fails to start the container; not my day :(
<jibel> pitti, it is not you, we've been so focused on releasing it for the daily release, that we very likely missed lot of cases
<didrocks> pitti: have you created a new container first?
<didrocks> because this should add the command parameter
<didrocks> pitti: the container model has changed, you need to create a new fresh one now
<pitti> didrocks: yes, right before that (and on each retry I purge /var/lib/lxc/*)
<didrocks> hum
<jibel> I'm redoing an otto setup from scratch on my machien
<samgabbay> is it the hackfest?
<didrocks> let me try without --upgrade
<DanChapman> samgabbay, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hackfest/20130604
<DanChapman> take your pick :D
<pitti> didrocks, jibel: I pushed the symlink fallback, and otherwise reverted to r89 (my last known-good checkout), have a running saucy iso now
 * pitti goes to dive into udev
<didrocks> symlink?
<didrocks> I probably missed something :)
<pitti> didrocks: see backscroll from 15:23:52
<jibel> didrocks, hard link fails on cross-devices so it falls back to a symlink in that case
<didrocks> pitti: I joined at 15:31:57 :p
<didrocks> jibel: ah ok ;)
<pitti> we have a hackfest today?
<didrocks> ok, it's the fact to not use --upgrade
<didrocks> pitti: ^
<didrocks> let me fix that case
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, figured as much; but when I add a hasattr(), it gets beyond that but then fails to start the container
<pitti> didrocks: (but I stopped investigating at this point)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I guess a bunch of variable are missing, let me fix that now :)
 * pitti hugs didrocks
<DanChapman> pitti, yes i believe so. Although i have not seen balloons around to confirm though apart from yesterdays email
<jibel> didrocks, fix the bugs and I'll fix the doc :)
 * didrocks hugs pitti back, sorry you didn't try our main case :)
<didrocks> jibel: heh :p
<didrocks> jibel: pitti: rev 206 should fix it
<jibel> didrocks, nope http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732677/
<didrocks> jibel: did you start it with -C?
<didrocks> oh silly me
 * didrocks wonders why this worked though, without -C, should have not worked with .iso…
<didrocks> seems that getattr doesn't call __getattribute__
<didrocks> jibel: couldn't reproduce it, weird, but rev 207 should be fine
<balloons> yes yes.. I hear I said #ubuntu-testing :-(
<balloons> that's the old channel
<svwilliams> bad balloons
<balloons> DanChapman, it's a busy day today..
<samgabbay> it is guys
<svwilliams> how up to date is the autopilot documentation ... I'm looking at our autopilot tests lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests and we don't have some of the directories in each package name that the documentation talks about ... more specifically it suggests creating an emulators and tests folder
<svwilliams> don't want to screw up too royally on my first attempt to make a test :-)
<samgabbay> am i assigned to anything yet?
<svwilliams> wait ... re-read the section ... its all suggested never mind sorry everyone
<stgraber> shadeslayer: I'm affraid I never really used UTAH directly so can't really help you there
<DanChapman> samgabbay, you pick something you want to work on
<balloons> svwilliams, where is the doc links your talking about?
<balloons> samgabbay, no nothing assigned.. feel free to grab a bug or contribute something new :-)
<balloons> samgabbay, did you want to write a manual or autopilot test?
<svwilliams> balloons, http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/getting_started.html
<balloons> svwilliams, that should be good, but it's written with a QT perspective
<balloons> lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests/production is useful also as stable examples which have been converted and are ready for production: lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests/production
<DanChapman> balloons, I will propose evince within the next hour. I had finished it yesterday but saucy completely whacked out and had to re-install so lost it and had to start again. Booo!
<balloons> DanChapman, :-(
<samgabbay> balloons: nope :?
<samgabbay> balloons: what do i have to do?
<balloons> samgabbay, you don't no which type your interested in? Manual testcases are easier to write in that you don't need to know python to do it
<balloons> if you've not written any tests, try starting there
<DanChapman> balloons, how could i check that evince is full screen? I can't seem to find a way to get the window state
<samgabbay> balloons: were are they ??? on the iso qatracker?
<samgabbay> ?
<balloons> there's a tutorial for helping you get started.. one sec
<balloons> samgabbay, this is the project: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<samgabbay> balloons: ik how to i just wanted to know which ones should i do
<balloons> we list bugs for all the testcases that need done
<balloons> you are free to nab any of them: v
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> samgabbay, this is a useful info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases
<samgabbay> alright here i go
<balloons> samgabbay, make sense?
<balloons> excellent, let us know if you need helpf directly.. which one are you thinking of taking?
<samgabbay> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1172452 the issue is im at school
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1172452 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Testcase Needed: Server Upgrade Test" [High,New]
<balloons> DanChapman, good question. In the past we asserted the title attribute -- does that not work anymore?
<samgabbay> and im on a vbox
<samgabbay> soo i jope mil be able to do it
<DanChapman> samgabbay, all you need is a text editor
<samgabbay> oh
<samgabbay> im sooo dumb
<DanChapman> balloons in the 1.2 evince test it got the window state by 'windowState = self.app._get_window_states()' but thats gone for 1.3. The title attribute does not change whether the window is maximized or fullscreen mode. I'll probably leave that out of the test for now.
<samgabbay> i dont get it what do i have to do
<samgabbay> on manual tests
<DanChapman> samgabbay there is a video tutorial for it somewhere. balloons is it on your blog or the wiki?
<balloons> samgabbay, yes there is
<balloons> this youtube channel has all the goodies on it: http://www.youtube.com/qualitybecomesyou
<samgabbay> is there a text tuto
<balloons> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO7DdlUSt_4
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Manual
<balloons> saintlulu, ^^
<samgabbay> thx il get ruggt ub ut
<balloons> that's everything you need to know
<samgabbay> oops
<samgabbay> rofl
<balloons> DanChapman, OHH.. sorry I misunderstood
<DanChapman> :D
<samgabbay> im soo dumb
<balloons> DanChapman, there is a way for 1.3.. let me look at the docs quickly to remember.. keep hacking :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, that would be great :D
<balloons> svwilliams, so if you work on thunderbird you'll have to do it similar to the firefox test
<balloons> that is, introspection doesn't work.. so your reduced to sending keystrokes and simple things. you can't read what's going on directly in the application
<svwilliams> ah ok ... yeah I'm going over the manual tests cases right now and I started with firefox as my template
<balloons> you can see the finished firefox autopilot test here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/stable/view/head:/ubuntu_autopilot_tests/firefox/test_firefox.py
<balloons> see how it uses the process manager and start_app_window?
<svwilliams> yup! balloons how do I test the setup ... it doesn't show up as a test (obviously) but I want to make sure that works first and in theory it should open thunderbird but ... it doesn't
<samgabbay> are the vbox additons compatible with raring?
<balloons> svwilliams, create your first test function and add a simple assert or print even if you wish
<balloons> samgabbay, vbox additions? the client stuff? I don't think I install them inside ubuntu usually when I use it. They should work for linux tho
<samgabbay> okay good
<balloons> so DanChapman , I believe I tried  get_wm_state to check window state.. and I'm trying to remember, but I think I found a bug with it
<samgabbay> how do i make vbox virtualization faster
<balloons> basically stuff from autopilot.process.Window on this page: http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/process.html
<DanChapman> samgabbay in the settings
<samgabbay> ...
<balloons> samgabbay, depends if you have things like VT extension or not on your machine, etc
<balloons> is it really really slow? what kind of machine do you have?
<svwilliams> balloons, et al.  (process:14427): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0'
<samgabbay> onesec
<svwilliams> test still ran but ...
<samgabbay> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201202-10548/
<samgabbay> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201202-10548/
<DanChapman> balloons ok thanks mate, will give it a try see if I can get it going
<balloons> DanChapman, yea, if it doesn't work, note it in the test and keep going :-)
<balloons> samgabbay, does this return anything? grep -e vmx -e svm /proc/cpuinfo
<samgabbay> nope
<samgabbay> wait
<samgabbay> nope
<balloons> if it does you have potential VTx flags to turn on
<balloons> if not, then :-)
<samgabbay> balloons: how do i get them
<balloons> buy a different laptop, lol.. seriously though, there's nothing for you to do if you don't have the flag on your processor
<balloons> the other piece is increasing the memory and cpu availible inside vbox settings
<balloons> go to settings for your VM and look at the system tab
<balloons> up the base memory and processor count
<samgabbay> how much should i increse it to or should i install it on  the pc itself
<balloons> give it up to half of your machine if you wish
<balloons> see if that helps
<samgabbay> scru it il do it on my home laptop
<samgabbay> unlesss i can get ubuntu via wubi on this computer
<balloons> home laptop sounds best
<balloons> you can also do things from a live cd but it's not the best etheir
<pitti> didrocks: ok, done with debugging; I still cannot use otto trunk, the container doesn't start and I get some lxc_container errors about not being able to send/receive commands
<sak> Hello everyone. I'm intime for the hackfest?
<balloons> sak, you are indeed my friend
<balloons> sak, whatcha thinking of hacking on?
<sak> I am going to continue hacking vino and remmina
<DanChapman> balloons, I have proposed evince now
<balloons> DanChapman, excellent I'll have a look
<balloons> sak, :-)
<DanChapman> :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, ok so it ran fine.. the first time yelp crashed actually
<balloons> so wmstate didn't work also right DanChapman ?
<balloons> we should have fginther or thomi look at these and help line up some bugs
<DanChapman> yelp crashed? i wasnt able to introspect yelp for some reason but it shows up in vis fine. Yeah get_wm_state didnt work either. Was throwing root has no attrib get_wm_state
<fginther> balloons, are these autopilot* bugs?
<balloons> fginther, indeed.. autopilot gtk issues.. Potentially bugs
<balloons> if you have a moment to chat about them, we can do so now :-)
<fginther> balloons, please give me a few minutes to wrap another task up
<balloons> DanChapman, merged and pushed to prod
<balloons> svwilliams, how goes it?
<DanChapman> balloons, awesome. Be a good all round test once we can get fullscreen sorted :)
<balloons> yes, I trust we'll get some help on that in just a minute :-)
<svwilliams> balloons, it goes ok I've got a basic test that opens thunderbird and then closes it.  Unfortunately it's contingent on this being your first time using Thunderbird ... so I need to add more robustness, check to see if the new user dialogue is open etc
<balloons> svwilliams, ahh.. the new user dialogs, heh
<svwilliams> I'm  committing it now and pushing it to my launchpad profile so I can share and ask advice ... need to fix a conflict in helloworld (which I believe is gone now)
<DanChapman> so balloons how do implement umockdev, is there anything i can look at on how to use it?
<pitti> didrocks: are you interested in fixing the oneconf autopkgtest?
<balloons> DanChapman, we have pitti with us still if you hit something.. but otherwise look at the shotwell test. It uses it, and is a good example of needing it :-)
<pitti> balloons: oh, it does? umockdev is only in a PPA for now; I've been meaning to upload it to ubuntu this week (currently working on an autopkgtest)
<balloons> pitti, yes it's the one Carla worked on last cycle
<pitti> yes, I remember discussing that with her; nice!
<pitti> balloons: that's in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/trunk/ ?
<DanChapman> balloons, shotwell i will start then :D
<pitti> ah, no
<balloons> pitti, hmm.. indeed
<balloons> I wonder where she put it.. it's not under the project
<balloons> I remember looking at it and using it. We'll have to ask her today when she's around
<DanChapman> i'll stick that one on hold for now then. Is that them all ported now then apart from shotwell?
<fginther> pitti, I'm working on some content for an autopilot-gtk tutorial and looking for some good test examples. If you happen to know if some, could you please send me a link?
<balloons> DanChapman, let's see here
<pitti> fginther: I know that http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/trunk/files/head:/ubuntu_autopilot_tests/ exists, but I haven't looked at them closely yet
<DanChapman> ahhh screenshot still to do aswell
<sak> balloons when you use "bzr commit", are you tracking lines of text you added to a test file or adding a new line to a test file?
<balloons> sak, when you bzr commit your committing all of your changes to the repository locally
<fginther> pitti, thanks
<balloons> take a look at bzr diff and bzr status
<balloons> after your do a bzr checkout, anything you change is recorded.. that's what is committed. Your current state
<balloons> DanChapman, yes Carla has a branch for screenshot
<balloons> and totem needs done, but I have a branch for that, heh
<fginther> balloons, I'm ready if you want to discuss the autopilot issue
<balloons> so.. you want to tackle something fun now then?
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah i just seen carla's branch
<DanChapman> Oh go on then ......
<balloons> DanChapman, try tackling this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/+bug/1116774
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1116774 in Ubuntu Autopilot Tests "Test Needed: Ubiquity (Automated Image Installs)" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> it's on the agenda for today :-)
<balloons> or you can have at totem.. I've not done much to it
<balloons> fginther, excellent. Ok, so we'll start with the one we just ran into. this is more a question I think
<DanChapman> I'll have a run at ubiquity and see how i go :D
<didrocks> pitti: I didn't do it, not even sure what's in, I think barry plugged it :)
<balloons> fginther, I'm going to just talk about stuff in the stable branch
<pitti> didrocks: ah, thanks
<balloons> So this test we just added: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/stable/files/head:/ubuntu_autopilot_tests/evince/. How can we determine when the application goes fullscreen?
<balloons> I believe get_wm_state doesn't work ;-(
<fginther> balloons, hmm
<balloons> I'm looking at the non-introspection testcase for firefox.. it seems we can check like this:         self.assertThat(lambda: self.app._get_window_states(), Eventually(Contains("_NET_WM_STATE_FULLSCREEN")))
<DanChapman> balloons, thats how the evince 1.2 test did it aswell
<fginther> balloons, but in that case, self.app was a unity handle,
<balloons> right.. I stole it from there I believe :-)
<DanChapman> :-D
<balloons> fginther,         self.app = self.manager.start_app_window("Firefox")
<balloons>         self.manager = ProcessManager.create('BAMF')
<balloons> it's using processmanager and bamf
<fginther> balloons, yep, so basically the firefox test is asking unity for the window state
<balloons> indeed.. we need an agnostic way to do it
<fginther> at least some way to do it :-)
<balloons> lol
<balloons> being able to get and set attributes like that would be good.. it's a point that's unclear
<balloons> the other issue is our inability to introspect child windows for most applications. you can see this in the evince test
<balloons> so dialog windows are a real pita
<fginther> balloons, ok, I'll ruminate on these two things. I'm looking at the code and nothing jumps out at me
<balloons> fginther, thank you.. just think about it.. A sane way of dealing with both of those would really help the gtk side of things
<fginther> balloons, can you file some bugs if you haven't already?
<balloons> fginther, I was looking and didn't see them. I think we had wanted to chat about it first
<DanChapman> they sure would help :-)
<balloons> should I keep them generic? Or reference a specific test that is failing?
<fginther> balloons, please include a reference to the evince tests since you have the example
<balloons> fginther, ok if that works I'll use that. It's not a bad example since it shows off both issues
<fginther> balloons, If all else fails, I have a regular chat with thomi today and I'll bring this up
<balloons> ty fginther
<fginther> balloons, didn't we identify a maintainer for autopilot-gtk during the last UDS? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-s-testing-technologies
<balloons> fginther, that would be pitti ;-)
<balloons> He's probably wanting to hide atm ;-)
<fginther> ha
<pitti> not hide, I just didn't start on ap-gtk yet
<pitti> had my hands full with distro stuff in the past few weeks, sorry
<fginther> balloons, right. just want to set some expectations that autopilot-gtk is not our focus
<fginther> pitti, we understand :-)
<balloons> fginther, indeed.. I just wanted to pick your brain before saying, yep, these are shortcomings or bugs, not something we didn't understand
<fginther> balloons, no problem
<sak> Ok balloons, I figured it out. Thanks.
<balloons> so we'll just assign the bugs to pitti :-)
<balloons> sak, all set then?
<sak> Baloons, yup
<DanChapman_> well I can't hack at ubiquity today, vbox not playing nice keeps jamming up. and can't find my usb stick. balloons did you say totem needs finishing?
<balloons> DanChapman_, yes totem can be had
<balloons> so I started on it and found i couldn't find the properties I wanted to introspect on
<balloons> DanChapman, i would simplify the testcase alot
<balloons> the main loop does a ton of random stuff
<DanChapman> ok cool will trim it down :D
<balloons> small and basic :-)
<sak> so I am now testing vino and remmina on saucy using virtualbox
<shadeslayer> stgraber: drat, okay
<sak> the version of ubuntu being used is xubuntu 13.10
<shadeslayer> stgraber: any ideas who might be able to help me a bit out there?
<shadeslayer> stgraber: and apparently UTAH is being replaced with something called otto?
<svwilliams> balloons, et all is there some where I can find all the actions one can call from things like self.app.* in autopilot?
<svwilliams> WOW never mind ... again I need to look just a little bit harder .. found it when I backed out of the tutorial ... still haven't found app but found keyboard
<balloons> svwilliams, yes there is a complete reference
<balloons> http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/
<DanChapman> balloons for totem, will play and pause video suffice for now, i'll leave fullscreen out with a note for future reference. looking at the manual test doing tests on plugins etc looks like it would become a bit hacky
<balloons> DanChapman, yes I agree.. play and pause video should suffice.. fullscreen has the same issue as before
<balloons> the plugins have changed in the past.. I don't believe anything is on by default now, so it's less important
<DanChapman> balloons, ok cool :-)
<svwilliams> balloons, ok I'm understanding autopilot more
<svwilliams> interesting issue with using start_app_window with thunderbird
<svwilliams> because it opens a second dialogue window for new users autopilot can't clean it up
<sak> Ok, guys, have to go. Will will back for the next hackfest.
<DanChapman> bye sak :-)
<balloons> svwilliams, what do you mean it can"t clean up>
<DanChapman_> balloons, totem proposed
<balloons> DanChapman, :-)
<DanChapman_> brb i seem to be logged into irc twice
<balloons> DanChapman, no sleeps!
<balloons> DanChapman, looks nice and clean.. the introspection for pause failed?
<balloons> :-(
<DanChapman> Hey Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, Hey
<balloons> DanChapman, there is own sticky point though I remember from when I was messing with it. The sidebar is used by the "information" sidebar also
<DanChapman> balloons how does that affect the test?
<balloons> perhaps specifically request the playlist via view->playlist? assuming it's on playlist isn't bad persay as it will be, but
<balloons> DanChapman, open your totem and press ctrl+p. close it and run the test
<DanChapman> oh i see ok then ill take a look
<balloons> it will fail :-) I blame the poor design, heh
<balloons> if we can take care of it, probably should I suppose
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello!
<balloons> did you see my update on the bug for ubiquity?
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, no, I just jumped on it without checking :p so maybe I should check :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes please do..
<balloons> also, we were curious about your old shotwell test using umockdev
<balloons> and also, how's the screenshot test?
<balloons> everything else has been ported.. kudos to DanChapman for many of them
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah DanChapman is great, he has done a very good job
<DanChapman> WOW! so the only way to get it back to playlist after pressing Ctrl+p is view>playlist. Thats not so good design
<Letozaf_> balloons, for screenshot I have nearly finished it, have a couple of problems, if you guys want I can paste it to paste bin or what ever
<DanChapman> Letozaf_ sure can take a look :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, instead for shotwell I had just began and I was having problems focusing shotwell window
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, ok, just a second
<DanChapman> Ahh Letozaf do you mean when you launch gnome-screenshot you get an instant screenshot of the whole screen?
<balloons> Letozaf_, I do remember the issue we had with shotwell now. We filed a bug upstream for it
<balloons> no way to control things via keyboard or introspection
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733581
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, no my problem is veryfing that the screenshot image is ok and bigger than 0
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, and cancelling the file after, but seems like the screenshot is not saved under the Pictures directory
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, maybe if you run the test you can see better what I mean
<DanChapman> Yep just pasting it into a test
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes, for shotwell we had a bug
<Letozaf_> balloons, I almost forgot it :p
<balloons> DanChapman, so yea it seems just hitting view->playlist (no shortcut!) before doing anything should ensure no issues
<DanChapman> ok will add that in mate
<balloons> so I'll dig up the shotwell bug while you finish screenshot
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/shotwell/+bug/1155794
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1155794 in Shotwell "Shotwell needs keyboard shortcut for selecting camera" [Undecided,New]
<Letozaf_> balloons, cannot find yesterday's bug no. can you give me the no. ?
<balloons> this is the upstream.. seems like it was targeted for 0.16 but they dropped it
<balloons> http://redmine.yorba.org/issues/6614
<balloons> Letozaf_, yesterday's bug on ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, on ubiquity
<balloons> ohh right
<balloons> lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean the ubiquity test I left for today
<balloons> Letozaf_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/+bug/1116774
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1116774 in Ubuntu Autopilot Tests "Test Needed: Ubiquity (Automated Image Installs)" [Undecided,New]
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, I added the bug to the autopilot project so it's shown as a blocker.. not sure why we didn't do that
<Letozaf_> balloons, do not know :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, but did the ubiquity test work at the end doing what xnox said or do you still have to try it ?
<thomi> balloons: ping?
<balloons> Letozaf_, it worked for me last week.. I've not tried it in a bit
<balloons> thomi, pong
<DanChapman> Letozaf_ I keep getting a black screenshot, do you get the same?
<thomi> balloons: regarding this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1187484
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1187484 in Autopilot "Autopilot gtk; unable to introspect child windows" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> balloons: I'm able to see those properties just fine
<balloons> thomi, ahh yes tried to file some stuff for gtk woes today
<thomi> balloons: although the gtk tree view is kinda dumb
<thomi> let me make you a screenshot...
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, that happend to me, so I rebooted my notebook and it did not occur after reboot
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, do not know why though
<thomi> balloons: http://static.inky.ws/image/4002/Screenshot%20from%202013-06-05%2007:32:54.png
<thomi> balloons: other items from the dialog are there as well, so I think the bug is, at best, mis-filed
<DanChapman> Letozaf_ try this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5733687/
<balloons> thomi, ahh right, I just threw the evince case in there
<thomi> balloons: this Friday we're having our autopilot planning meeting, where we plan work items for the next month. Would you like to join us?
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, thanks let me try
<balloons> thomi, so this example looks like the print dialog can't be introspected
<thomi> in evince?
<balloons> the yelp window can't etheir but that's a seperated issue.. though hmm.. probably a bad example, because the print dialog is spawned by yelp
<thomi> what is yelp?
<balloons> the help app
<balloons> pushing f1 actually launches yelp
<thomi> I see
<thomi> and the print dialog is spawned by yelp?
<balloons> yes come to think of it, indeed it probably is
<balloons> I mentioned that app because DanChapman happened to be working on it this morning so we used it as an example for fginther
<balloons> so let's see.. I know gedit has things I can't see in it
<balloons> or I'm crazy and it's better now
<balloons> the replace dialog window was one I couldn't get to work in the past
<balloons> argh.. trying to manually look through here is annoying
<balloons> thomi I can try and come up with a small code sample that displays the issue.. I intended to do it at some point.. it's just a matter of finding time
<balloons> how about the other bug I filed -- does that one make sense?
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, I tried to name the file with .png extension but the screenshot is still not saved in Pictures directroy :( do no understand why if you do the same thing not using autopilot it works
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, by the way I am getting the black screenshot again :(
<samgabbay> hello guys im trying to test and im having a hard time :/
<balloons> samgabbay, what are you trying?
<samgabbay> any like i dont understand how to submit test results
<balloons> Letozaf_, your screenshot is black eh? heh, sounds like a potential driver issue
<balloons> Letozaf_, try this on the command line, see if it's blank. import -window root root.png
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok let me try
 * Letozaf_ is installing missing imagemagick ...
<balloons> :-)
<samgabbay> i hate my computer because the fglx driver is not compatible with mobility radeon :(
<balloons> anyways I had a box that didn't work with any traditional methods but that import command would work
<balloons> the issue was the driver
<balloons> samgabbay, :-( I use the open drivers, they work quite nice for my box
<balloons> samgabbay, so what do you mean how to submit test results?
<samgabbay> they wont work with mine and when i finish testing how do i submit the results to the tests
<Noskcaj> morning everyone
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, Hello
<samgabbay> like its soooo lagggy when i open search
<samgabbay> :/
 * SergioMeneses says hi to everybody
<balloons> samgabbay, ohh.. there's a fix for that
<Letozaf_> balloons, the root.png image is not blank :-)
<samgabbay> @ballons HOWWW
<meetingology> samgabbay: Error: "ballons" is not a valid command.
<samgabbay> balloons,  HOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea, so a driver issue then
<balloons> samgabbay, what's this say? /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<samgabbay> one sec
<samgabbay> OpenGL vendor string:   X.Org
<samgabbay> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RS880
<samgabbay> OpenGL version string:  3.0 Mesa 9.2.0
<samgabbay> Not software rendered:    yes
<samgabbay> Not blacklisted:          yes
<samgabbay> GLX fbconfig:             yes
<samgabbay> GLX texture from pixmap:  yes
<samgabbay> GL npot or rect textures: yes
<samgabbay> GL vertex program:        yes
<samgabbay> GL fragment program:      yes
<samgabbay> GL vertex buffer object:  yes
<samgabbay> GL framebuffer object:    yes
<samgabbay> GL version is 1.4+:       yes
<samgabbay> Unity 3D supported:       yes
<samgabbay> i think i should put that in a paste next time 0.0
<balloons> :-) careful with so much text at once
<SergioMeneses> samgabbay, totally agree
<balloons> but yea, look at that, looks good
<samgabbay> but its sloooooow
<balloons> are you on raring?
<samgabbay> yea
<balloons> wild.. well, there's other hacky stuff to try
<samgabbay> huh?
<balloons> you'll need ccsm for this part
<samgabbay> whats that0.0
<balloons> the curse of the earth according to some :-)
<DanChapman> Letozaf_ you had any luck yet?
<samgabbay> look
<balloons> samgabbay,     sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<knome> balloons, you're totally right ;)
<samgabbay> i want to have at least my graphics well working and yea il do that
<samgabbay> E: Unable to locate package compizconfig-settings-manage
<balloons> I'm just warning you.. this could very well break things.. and ccsm can easily do that
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, no :( if I do the exact same thing with screenshot lauching it in terminal I get the screenshot saved to the Pictures folder, in autopilto it does not save it
<balloons> samgabbay, your missing the last r
<samgabbay> balloons, 0.0
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, just seems to do nothing, no .png file anyware
<samgabbay> but what if i dont want it to break
<knome> balloons, have thing went smoothly after the last markup migration?
 * balloons waves to knome
<samgabbay> :'(
<knome> *things
<balloons> knome, indeed.. have a look at the tracker now and see what you think
<balloons> everything is installed
<balloons> samgabbay, we should be fine
<balloons> just be careful what you touch is all
<samgabbay> thank god
<samgabbay> done what next balloons
<balloons> launch it
<knome> balloons, cool!
<samgabbay> how 0.o
<samgabbay> found it
<samgabbay> what next
<samgabbay> wait
<DanChapman> Letozaf_ thats very strange. I cant get it to save either
<samgabbay> should i do a backup
<balloons> ok, so there are 2 things we're going to go into
<balloons> the unity plugin and the opengl plugin
<samgabbay> one seccccc
<samgabbay> im in unity
<samgabbay> plugin
<balloons> go to the opengl plugin first
<samgabbay> what next
<balloons> grab a screenshot of the settings in there so you don't forget
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, yeah wonder why :p I am trying to find out
<samgabbay> done
<samgabbay> im
<samgabbay> so
<samgabbay> scared
<balloons> after that uncheck the sync to vblank and change the texture filter to fast
<samgabbay> done what next
<balloons> that might fix everything
<balloons> if not you can try a couple other tweaks
<samgabbay> do i close it?
<samgabbay> to test or i jjust open my search
<balloons> inside composite uncheck "detect refresh rate"
<balloons> and inside unity change 'dash blur' to 'no blur'
<balloons> you can test now
<knome> balloons, i think the natural next step would be to get the closing paragraph out of the test cases
<knome> testcases too
<balloons> knome, that would be amazing to do
<samgabbay> OMG
<samgabbay> DUDE
<samgabbay> I
<samgabbay> FUCKIGN
<samgabbay> LOVE YOU
<samgabbay> no homo
<knome> samgabbay, please watch your language and consider that some comments might be offensive
<samgabbay> sorrry :/
<SergioMeneses> knome, ++
<samgabbay> noww how can i make my games faster without laggg
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, just so you know. everything is logged until we have a nuclear winter. so don't start swearing
<SergioMeneses> samgabbay, and get a good internet connection would be helpful as well
<samgabbay> on wine form the open source driver that came preinstalled
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, nuclear winter?
<samgabbay> i have a 5mbps connection with fiber and ok nosk
<balloons> samgabbay, I'm glad it worked, but please remember to keep the code of conduct in mind
<samgabbay> im sorry
<samgabbay> im just too happy
<balloons> lol, I know, no worries
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, well, until those servers get destroyed
<balloons> that's all the tricks I've got for today though mate
<knome> samgabbay, sent you some reading :)
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, o0
<balloons> ty knome
<samgabbay> huh?
<samgabbay> guys
<samgabbay> please i know im not suppose to swear jsut forget it
<Noskcaj> balloons, i've nearly finished the testdrive page, just need the screenshots
<samgabbay> balloons,  now how can i make my graphics faster with the drivers that came with ubuntu
<balloons> samgabbay, we just did some tweaks to fix things. you should be good..
 * knome goes looking at the iso-tracker sources
<balloons> don't mess with ccsm :-)
<samgabbay> for any games too?
<samgabbay> on wine?
<balloons> samgabbay, that's a different can of worms. can't help you there
<samgabbay> i have another issue sometimes when i call people on skype the sound is kinda weired and kkkkkkkkkk
<balloons> if your really hardcore you wouldn't run compiz perhaps while doing
<balloons> but we're digressing here..
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, OVERCLOCK
<samgabbay> what
<samgabbay> 0.0
<Noskcaj> makes GPU faster
<samgabbay> im not hardcore
<Noskcaj> :(
<samgabbay> but isint that gonna break my p
<samgabbay> pc
<samgabbay> truthfully
<samgabbay> im trying to get rid of windows
<Noskcaj> i build i giant bucket of water to cooler my PC, and no
<samgabbay> QUICKLY
<balloons> samgabbay, http://askubuntu.com/questions/157891/skype-and-vlc-sounds-sizzle-distorted-bad
<samgabbay> but i want everything to be stable
<balloons> samgabbay, so let me know if you need any help writing the tests
<balloons> Noskcaj, awesome to hear on the testdrive page;-)
<DanChapman> balloons i did that change and forgot to push. Have done it now :-)
<balloons> knome, yea if you figured out a slick way to add header / footer text to testcases that would be awesome
<samgabbay> ballons should i run tests on my vbox ???????????
<balloons> DanChapman, cool.. So to recap everything on autopilot, we're pretty much set on the initial apps right?
<knome> balloons, would the header be static/same for all tests?
<balloons> screenshot is being worked by Letozaf_ and will be done *soon*. shotwell has a pending bug and I'm merging totem
<Noskcaj> lol netsplit
<knome> Noskcaj, ##defocus?
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah i believe so.... just gonna check etherpad
<balloons> knome, I mentioned header since heh, if you can do a footer, why not get both out of the way :-) I've no idea what I would put in there persay
<knome> heh
<balloons> the footer is ALMOST always the same, but can be different
<balloons> there's 2 variations
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat
<DanChapman> balloons just shotwell left
<knome> balloons, another thing we might want to look at is allowing headers in the testcase text to make different tests (eg. abiword-001) stand up
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, solved the saving .png in Pictures folder, not sure it's the best way, but put a sleep(3) after saving, now it's working :p
<knome> balloons, i was hoping we could integrate those two
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh.. yea, if at all possible we avoid sleeps.. but there are a few because we had no other choice on the tests
<balloons> knome, that is certainly worthwhile to do if you can sprinkle some knome magic to allow us to control all of them at once with a std
<knome> balloons, otherwise somebody needs to do more than a trivial edit on the code, since you will need to be able to select which one you want
<samgabbay> balloons i cant change the default file because i dont have permissions
<samgabbay> im on an admin account
<balloons> knome, yea it just gets annoying to have both if your displaying them
<knome> balloons, re: the test, i was thinking about "If all actions produce the expected results listed or you can answer "yes" to all questions, please submit a 'passed' result."
<balloons> you need a way to select which one you want.. every test has to select the proper one, etc ,etc
<knome> *text
<DanChapman> oooo its probably tearing down before its had a chance to save. If you can get the file size assertThat using Eventually(NotEqual()) you will probably lose that sleep anyway
<balloons> knome, yea.. just make a compound sentence and we're done lol
<knome> balloons, because i imagine it's not too uncommon for normal testcases to have some smoke-testcaseish questions
<samgabbay> balloons i cant change the default file because i dont have permissions
<balloons> samgabbay, editing files outside of home requires root privileges.. use sudo
<knome> balloons, and: "If an action fails, or produces an unexpected result, or you have to answer "no" to any question, please submit a 'failed' result and file a bug. Please be sure to include the bug number when you submit your result."
<samgabbay> sudo.?
<DanChapman> at least its saving now Letozaf_ :-)
<knome> balloons, we can even make the different possibilities a list
<knome> balloons, i'll do a really quick mockup
<knome> (i have another idea regarding this as well, will show that off as well)
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, yes :p
<balloons> samgabbay, oogle is your friend.. sounds like you could use a read through a beginners guide
<samgabbay> guys btw can i sync my ipod touch ios 6 ipod 5 with ubuntu?
<balloons> samgabbay, probably best to check out the #ubuntu channel for more support
<DanChapman> Letozaf_ I dont see how you can lose the sleep actually. Because the os.stat(home_dir + fileName) is going to throw an error no such directory. I can't see anything you can latch on to to hang for that period while its saving
<samgabbay> will do
<balloons> they should be able to answer all those sorts of lovely questions or point you in the right direction
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, I suppose we will have to leave sleep then, I do not know what to use either
<samgabbay> all good balloon
<balloons> Letozaf_, DanChapman got a paste or branch to look at for this?
<balloons> I'll see if I can see a way to drop it. however if we can't, well, we can't :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will paste the whole test, just a second
<balloons> Letozaf_, is it in your branch?
<balloons> that makes it even easier.. for me at least :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733868
<Letozaf_> balloons, line 66
<samgabbay> ballons how do i restart pulse
<balloons> ok, so there are several sleeps in here
<Letozaf_> balloons, :p
<balloons> can you remove the others?
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me see what I can do
<balloons> that's the actual save..
<DanChapman> balloons, its once you have clicked the save screenshot button. There are no more windows, the app is technically closed. Thats the only sleep i cant see it losing, to bridge the gap to it being available on the file sys to check its size
<balloons> well, let me look. Another nice to have for me would be to know what window has been focused
<balloons> DanChapman, right, so waiting for the file can be done without sleep I should think
<samgabbay> someone tell me how to reboot pulse
<balloons> that's a thomi question so I'll bug him and ask. Thomi how can I get what the active and focused window is? and presumably then how can I wait for a window to become active?
<Letozaf_> balloons, if I remove the sleep near the pointing_device_click I get an error
<balloons> samgabbay, really, do check #ubuntu. Not a support channel mate. Ask ubuntu searching helps too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/230888/is-there-another-way-to-restart-ubuntu-12-04s-sound-system-if-pulseaudio-alsa-d
<samgabbay> thx
<balloons> ok so let me try my idea for removing the sleep after the window has closed..
<DanChapman> oh i see where your going balloons, find another app to focus on.
<balloons> DanChapman, I'm hoping thomi tells me a nice autopilot way of doing it.. but yea otherwise I can ask X for a list of open windows and wait for what I want to appear / disappear. On the file side, I can make a loop waiting for the file to exist.. Check existence, sleep for a half second, do it again. Timeout after 10 seconds
<DanChapman> You could call self.launch_test_application() again and open the first screen again there would be no need to close it
<thomi> what's this?
 * balloons waves
<balloons> thomi, although I think we can work around it easily enough, I was just wondering if there was a way to ask autopilot what is 'in focus' at the moment
<samgabbay> brb guys reboot
<thomi> balloons: keyboard focus?
<balloons> thomi, that would be harder for you i'd guess.. Just the window that is focused
<thomi> balloons: it should be in the display emulator. if it's not, please file a bg
<thomi> *bug
<balloons> I remember there is a way to list open windows by an application..
<thomi> balloons: I just added you to the autopilot planning meeting on Friday,. so you can get your issues fixed in the next autopilot cycle
<balloons> thomi, I don't see http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/display.html?
<samgabbay> haii
<balloons> thomi, that works, thank you. I'll try and summarize with examples for that day
<thomi> balloons: yeah, it seems it's missing. Hopefully we can get veebers to look into that, since he wrote the original
<Noskcaj> balloons, would you mind merging https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu-manual-tests/bug-/+merge/167398
<balloons> thomi, ok, so a bug.. in general I think this is lumped with the window state bug I opened
<balloons> we need more display and state info :-) some was dropped it seems
<balloons> Noskcaj, of course
<thomi> balloons: yeah, but generic bugs tend to get ignored. TBH it's better to file more specific bugs, and file more of them
<samgabbay> balloons, everything looks good soo far for the speed im impressed man but can you make me a favor and the thing with comp just write down the settings  you told me to change step by step on a paste PLEASE :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, so I think we can drop all sleeps on this test :-)
<balloons> can you group the common parts of the test into a function (saving the screenshot) and using that instead
<balloons> it's duplicated several times. With that cleanup and the sleeps gone, this should be ready
<Letozaf_> balloons, but if I drop the sleeps I get errors :P
<knome> balloons, http://temp.knome.fi/qa/
<knome> balloons, note that the *whole box* is clickable.
<knome> balloons, with some simple js/jquery, we can make the selected box highlighted
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will group the common parts in a function
<balloons> knome, such simple beauty,, your really going to just make this easier for people :-)
<knome> balloons, (failed with red highlights, passed green, in progress yellow eg.)
<samgabbay> balloons, everything looks good soo far for the speed im impressed man but can you make me a favor and the thing with comp just write down the settings  you told me to change step by step on a paste PLEASE :)
<knome> balloons, i'll go ahead and add some PoC effects next
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes just group it for now.. and I'll paste something to help drop the sleeps :-)
<samgabbay> please man
<DanChapman> samgabbay its in the irclog for the room just scroll up
<samgabbay> cant find it :(
<Noskcaj> my PC is to slow to run the ubuntu live session, can someone please get me the screenshots for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Testdrive
<samgabbay> i need someone to write it down on a paste for me
<samgabbay> please guys
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, it's probably here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/06/04/%23ubuntu-quality.html
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, beat me to it ;-)
<balloons> Noskcaj, if you can specify what you need I'm sure folks can help you out :-)
<DanChapman> im calling it a day folks. Catch you all tomorrow if your around
<samgabbay> lemme check
<samgabbay> Ballons i need you to write on a paste exactly what we did before to speeed up unity and stuff so i can keep note of it
<Noskcaj> balloons, i have on the page. I need all the stuff on the old page, plus a screenshot of each panel in the "preferences" dialogue
<DanChapman> samgabbay, you have been given the link to the log for where it was discussed. You can find what you are looking for in there mate
<samgabbay> ik im  lookiong
<balloons> DanChapman, Letozaf_ so the trick to avoiding sleeps in here is using lambda with eventually :-)
<samgabbay> its not there yet
<samgabbay> ?
<DanChapman> balloons, will take a look at that tomorrow see if i can lose any of the sleeps in the tests i did. Catch up wit you tomorrow mate
<balloons> so Letozaf_ for example this worked instead of waiting via sleep for file
<balloons> self.assertThat(lambda: os.path.isfile(home_dir + fileName+'.png'), Eventually(NotEquals(0)))
<DanChapman> oooo nice!
<balloons> does that make sense?
<samgabbay> should i test on vbox or on my original build?
<balloons> yea, pretty slick.. that's a thomi taught trick I think :-)
<balloons> samgabbay, you can test on whichever
<samgabbay> alrightyyyy lemme get started while my game is installign
<balloons> DanChapman, pleasant evening to you
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, I will use it, do you mind if I finish this test tomorrow ? I will polish it and then submit it for merging
<balloons> Letozaf_, no no worries at all
<thomi> balloons: probably that should be ...NotEquals(False)
<balloons> the other sleep I dropped by doing this
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine thanks for your help
<balloons> thomi, nice catch :-)
<balloons> or..
<balloons> eventually equals true actually
<balloons> lol.. you can tell I was editing the code as it was
<thomi> right
<thomi> :)
<samgabbay> does the ubuntu pastebin keeps pastes forever?
<thomi> also sometimes I create the function object in a separate line, since it makes it a bit more readable.. sometimes
<balloons> thomi, I'm curious why this one didn't work though
<thomi> like: check_fn = lambda: os.path.isfile(...) \n self.assertThat(check_fn, Eventually(Equals(True)))
<samgabbay> balloons does the ubuntu pastebin keeps pastes forevr?
<thomi> samgabbay: no, it doesn't
<balloons> so converting this: self.saveWindow = self.app.select_single('GtkDialog') \n self.assertThat(self.saveWindow.title, Eventually(Contains('Save Screenshot'))) you need to get at that title property
<thomi> samgabbay: but it does keep them for a while
<thomi> balloons: which part does not work?
<samgabbay> kkkk
<balloons> thomi, so it doesn't like me accessing the .title property.. hmm, something pythonic I'm guessing I could do  check_fn = lambda: self.app.select_single('GtkDialog').title \n   self.assertThat(check_fn, Eventually(Contains('Save Screenshot')))
<knome> balloons, recheck http://temp.knome.fi/qa/
<thomi> balloons: no, that won't make any difference
<Letozaf_> balloons, night I will get back tomorrow
<balloons> Letozaf_, good night!
<thomi> balloons: it sounds like the title property isn't there?
<Letozaf_> balloons, night
<balloons> AttributeError: 'function' object has no attribute 'title'
<thomi> balloons: yeah, you can't do that :)
<balloons> ohh.. right, because until it exists it doesn't have the property
<balloons> anyways the point is I need a slick way to do it :-)
<thomi> balloons: what's the error you get? An AttributeError?
<balloons> yes, see above
<balloons> knome, colors!
<balloons> I love it
<thomi> balloons: how about this:
<thomi> check_fn = self.select_single('GtkDialog', title='Save Screenshot')
<thomi> self.assertThat(check_fn, Eventually(NotEquals(None)))
<thomi> dialog = check_fn()
<balloons> d'oh!
<balloons> ty thomi, that's very nice
<thomi> although that checks for equality, not the Contains() you were originally using
<balloons> yes, have to be a little more precise
<thomi> yeah, you can pass as many filters to select_single and select_many as you like
<thomi> but... they all need to be equality filters, so... :-/
<knome> balloons, ctrl+shift+R that page, i think we should have it pop up like that (if we want to have a preselected result anyway? and what about the "in progress" one, is it used much?)
<thomi> very useful if you can match against object names though :)
<balloons> ohh.. feature request for *like* filter? how about pure regex?
 * balloons dreams
<balloons> knome, atm no the in-progress one isn't used all that much
<balloons> having a really quick site that didn't refresh and could use states would make it more useful
<knome> we use that rarely on xubuntu testing when we have loads of testers, calls for testing and a tight schedule
<balloons> exactly.. but unless you refresh the page, you collide anyway ( i have when it's just been two of us, heh)
<balloons> almost have to stake a claim before you start on everything you will do
<knome> lol
 * knome thinks what would be the perfect way to handle states 
<knome> loading the page can't do it, because that isn't always a true correlation
<knome> making people click the result button or asking them with a popup would be annoying
<knome> (and if it was a popup, it might be hard to "change your mind")
<knome> it should be as automatic as possible, but that's really hard to check
<knome> when people type anything in the input fields?
<knome> i would imagine that's pretty much always a true correlation
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> if your hanging out on the page, yea when I added or updated my result (while entering) it would be nice to see the lastest data
<knome> that too
<knome> but technically that's less problematic anyway
<knome> i think simply knowing how much people are running the tests would be more useful though
<knome> (live and automated)
<balloons> knome, what do you mean?
<Noskcaj> why does http://paste.ubuntu.com/5734015/ come out as one line on the wiki?
<balloons> thomi, is there a list of special keys for press and release.. ie, in this case I need to know about page down
<knome> balloons, that the "running" column in eg. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/270/builds/45704/testcases would be updated "live"
<balloons> Noskcaj, that's how the syntax works..
<samgabbay> well guys il be going for a while and il test ina bit im just trying to mess around with wine
<balloons> ahh.. yes
<balloons> knome, ahh yes.. exactly
<samgabbay> see yaaaa
<Noskcaj> balloons, how can i not have that syntax happen?
<knome> and automated... eg. people won't need to do any extra thing for that column to update
<balloons> Noskcaj, looking at your merge request now..
<balloons> ohh.. yea, get rid of the status saying your running it :-)
<balloons> just have knome be all-knowing and do it for you
<knome> Noskcaj, add <<BR>> at the end of the line
<knome> balloons, another option would be a simple checkbox at the *top* of the testcase page
<knome> balloons, that could be dumped on form sumbit, but it could be a simple "[ ] i'm running  [ ] i'm not running" choice
<knome> (defaulting to not, but made easy to pick "i'm running")
<balloons> knome yes.. let me pick your brain
<knome> with js we could handle that choice so that users wouldn't need to reload the page, just have js enabled
<balloons> yes.. could you have it load the testcase when you say "i'm running" and otherwise hide it?
<balloons> that was the goal with the collapse we have now
<knome> (if they didn't have js, we could just show them a button that would do pretty much the same thing as the "in progress" -result now)
<knome> i'm not sure if that's optimal
<knome> people might want to look at the test before deciding to run
<knome> but sure, we could instantly also show the testcase
<knome> (and it's easy to achieve as well
<knome> )
<balloons> right.. I'm thinking about fixing that workflow
<balloons> by default people asked to not have the testcase flooding the screen.. by the same token people should be able to see it easily and/or run it easily
<knome> i agree.
<balloons> heck the submit form could be grouped in that
<knome> from my POV, the "ultimate" solution would be two columns for that
<balloons> if your not running it, no form
<knome> the submit form could be under navigation.
<balloons> you have excellent judgement knome, I would be happy to have you go over and clean up how that works :-)
<knome> bugs to look for above the testcase
<balloons> exactly.. there's a lot of little UI tweaks someone like yourself could do
<knome> i've promised myself i won't touch drupal, but i could see around a bit.
<knome> ;)
<knome> maybe i could work with stgraber some day on it, and send him the code he needs and he could integrate the stuff in
<balloons> that would be awesome.. I understand the aversion for drupal, but there's definitely some cool things you could do
<knome> definitely
<balloons> and it would be appreciated by those who want to use the site
<Noskcaj> there. The testdrive wiki page is finished
<knome> balloons, http://temp.knome.fi/qa/poc-sidebar-submit.png
<balloons> knome, ohh nice
<balloons> sidebar is kind of slick
<knome> :)
<knome> i don't think we need massive textboxes, do we?
<balloons> for bugs? sometimes you'll have 2 or 3
<knome> for "comment" mostly
<knome> the rest of the boxes were already smallish
<knome> (or, already 1-line :P)
<knome> this is off the track already, but it would be nice if there was some kind of method to insert your hardware profiles to the tracker (or to LP centralized) and be able to select that from a dropdown box
<knome> (if you only had one, that would be selected automatically)
<knome> manual testing is already repetitive and sometimes frustrating, i'd like to drop off as many of these "small" problems as we can
<knome> balloons, that's how that could look: http://temp.knome.fi/qa/poc-sidebar-submit-2.png
<balloons> knome, yes the dropdown is/was planned
<balloons> the trouble is we don't have a good place to store them :-(
<knome> just throw them into the iso tracker
<balloons> what we have is in flux
<balloons> historically it was in ubuntu friendly.. we've been trying to get it into HEXR, but need an instance to do so, etc.
<balloons> the interim solution has been to effectively do nothing
<knome> it isn't *too* much work to set up a simple, stupid storing mechanism
<balloons> yes, but what are we storing? and can we ensure it will be useful?
<knome> can we ensure urls/things people are putting in the input field now is useful?
<balloons> lol, no
<knome> i mean,
<knome> the benefit of the hardware profiles even when stored temporarily would be that they would be editable
<knome> create a simple form with n input fields
<knome> if you run into a hw profile that isn't useful, ask people to update
<knome> and since you can link to them with ID's, every testcase would have the updated information
<knome> (every testcase ran with that profile)
<balloons> right. I would rather see the online hardware database come online, and we would simply allow you to link out to it
<knome> linking to that should be semi-automatical
<balloons> knome, indeed.. it would use your lp id and generate a list for you
<balloons> could even default to something
<knome> and the question is who has the copyright for that database
<knome> if it's canonical, some people might have problems with that policy
<balloons> the site / db? It would be community, but sure it would run on canonical servers
<knome> ran by canonical - not a problem
<balloons> i imagine anything you push there would have to have an agreement over usage
<knome> copyright to the hardware database owned by canonical - problem
<knome> sure.
<balloons> it's existence would be for us though
<knome> but what would the agreement be?
<balloons> we've not talked about it too much
<knome> "you give canonical all rights to use this information any way they can?"
<knome> s/can/wish/
<knome> also, the db should be exportable
<balloons> I think it would be you give all rights to anyone to use, aka public domain.. you are publishing it
<balloons> how does UF work now?
<knome> i've talked about this with a lecturer in the local uni, and he thinks it's an awesome idea as long as others have access to it
<knome> i don't know, i haven't looked at it
<knome> UF says it's community ran, but doesn't list any specific policies/copyright mentions, and isn't exportable
<knome> eg. you can't download the whole database
<balloons> knome, indeed
<balloons> I don't think people ask good questions like this
<knome> balloons, who is in charge of UF then?
<balloons> it doesn't make sense unless the data is open
<balloons> and the data can't be open unless the submitter agrees to make it so
<knome> exactly
<knome> sure
<knome> but the question is if the data is open to *everybody* or "the ones running the database", which in many peoples' minds translate to canonical
<knome> (even if that isn't/wasn't the case)
<balloons> sure sure.. for instance, can I get a copy of the ubuntu wiki backup? :-)
<balloons> there is at least a proper license thought out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/License
<knome> i would imagine there are bots that can suck the life out of moinmoin, and that license pretty much says "go ahead"
<balloons> like I said people really don't think about things like that I don't think. Most people / services don't allow such things. Malicious, intended, laziness or otherwise
<balloons> knome, they certainly could
<balloons> it's not quite the same though :-)
<knome> no, it's not
<knome> UF seems quite dead.
<balloons> heh, let's not beat too much on it shall we?
<knome> i'm just trying to cheer them up
<knome> ;)
<balloons> :-_)
<knome> i wonder if there is really a need for a ubuntu-specific database
<knome> why not try to collaborate with existing databases like linux-laptop.net
<balloons> my goal isn't/wasn't to make a db, or to solve world hunger or catalog working/non-working stuff
<balloons> it was simply to record your unique system hardware details and let you link that to test results
<knome> wait.. what? aren't we here to solve the world hunger problem?
<balloons> not with this testing db ;-)
<knome> i'm out!
<knome> ;)
<balloons> lolololol
<knome> if it's just to be able to link, then why not integrate something to the testing tracker quickly
<balloons> hence your idea has merit
<knome> or if we want to be really lazy, why not just drop the hw box and tell people to add their hw info on the comment
<knome> that's what many do already because they don't have a hw profile url.
<balloons> indeed
<balloons> it's really a question of if we want to incorporate and link all the test results
<balloons> we don't really have a aggregation of your test results and systems
<balloons> nothing we make is designed around you
<knome> should you/we?
<thomi> balloons: no, but there should be :-/
<thomi> balloons: maybe file a bug?
<knome> thomi, i would say a bug is a first step to possibly getting that fixed.
<thomi> knome: agreed. Feel free to file it
<thomi> we're planning work items for the next month on Friday, so now's the perfect time :)
<knome> that's not my main concern anyway
<knome> i'll see if i have time/motivation to file that bug
<balloons> knome, thomi should we solve world hunger? ;-p Or provide a better way to make your testing contributions about you
 * balloons is confused what bug we're filing here
<thomi> I didn't promise to fix all bugs filed in the next cycle, just that we'll look at them
 * knome soon reports a bug in the knome household with the title "we're out of rum" :P
<balloons> lolol, ok consider me officially lost
<knome> i'll be in touch with stephane later
<knome> re: the layout changes and some fixes
<knome> i won't promise anything else
<knome> that's where i'm standing :)
<balloons> knome, sounds like a plan. Ohh, one more thing since your playing with the layout
<balloons> help.. where do you stand on having 'help' on your pages?
<balloons> many designers like to eschew it as much as possible, calling a need for a manual poor design. At any rate, there is some docs and video I've created to "help" you
<knome> what "help" ?
<knome> hmm
<balloons> people pointed out using the site is difficult, and when I point them to the docs they say thanks and can use it
<balloons> but many never see or find them
<knome> what if you integrated that to the top bar when logged in?
<knome> "Need help using the site?"
<balloons> Well I'm divided on including it also..
<knome> just throw it there on the navigation
<knome> *or
<balloons> but I would like to make what's out there more readily available. Mostly I would prefer the site to be self-documented and well designed so it's not needed
<knome> definitely.
<knome> i shall consider those issues as well when i poke stephane
<balloons> so perhaps part of the clean up could be to improve that.. Still, the walkthroughs will always exist I'm sure
<balloons> knome, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker is the "help" more or less
<balloons> so yea, having that link somewhere would be good and be enough
<knome> "You are currently on: Ubuntu ISO Testing"
<balloons> btw, you changing things breaks all my docs :-)
<knome> is that really necessary?
<balloons> knome, where do you see that?
<knome> any page.
<knome> below the title
<balloons> ohh lol
<balloons> I don't even see that
<knome> that seems somewhat superfluous
<balloons> see: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/
<balloons> etc..
<knome> i know.
<balloons> probably not needed
<knome> but should it seriously be told in every page?
<knome> packages. also says
<knome> Welcome to the package tracker!
<balloons> that's the notice board, we have control over that
<knome> sure.
<balloons> it's intended to be on every page
<balloons> which is, mostly ok
<balloons> right now it has no meaning :-)
<knome> i'd just add the page "title" (eg "Package QA tracker") next to the ubuntu logo in the header
<knome> and get rid of the message on every page
<balloons> random text and link cleanup is all appreciated ;-)
<balloons> the less busy the page the better
<balloons> people just get lost and confused
<balloons> I can't even see that stuff anymore as it's all pre-filtered in my brain
<knome> exactly
<balloons> hence, I can't even "see" all that stuff that needs to go.. but you can :-)
<balloons> fresh eyes are excellent
<knome> could things like "link to bug reporting information" go into the navigation under a "Help" section along with other help topics?
<Noskcaj> balloons: i'll start working on updating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsingDevelopmentReleases/FixingProblems Where should i put it? i was going to use it as a "troubleshooting" page
<balloons> knome, people also get confused when they see broken things on the site
<knome> balloons, like?
<balloons> also if they find an issue with a testcase, a way to "notify" (aka file a bug) to fix it would be good
<balloons> knome, I mean, they don't know how to let someone know it's broken
<balloons> and the link at the bottom is a little hidden, but it refers to the site, not the testcase
<balloons> Noskcaj, where's the testdrive page at again?
<Noskcaj> balloons: wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Testdrive
<knome> balloons, that link could go under "help & support" on the navigation as well
<balloons> website issue is: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+filebug
<balloons> testcase issue is: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+filebug
<balloons> Noskcaj, ahh.. ok, so the development release other stuff
<balloons> let's pick a place
<knome> balloons, well you can have a tracker page that describes the difference.
<balloons> knome, indeed
<balloons> just giving you links :-)
<balloons> I would not be opposed to a simple page like that
<Noskcaj> one other thing. bug 1096446
<ubot5> bug 1096446 in Ubuntu QA Website "Iso tracker should have a timer, resetting for each testcase whenever the testcase is completed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096446
<balloons> Noskcaj, i'm still a little confused by that, but I think your wanting a way to track images across time and see what the test results where
<Noskcaj> yep
<balloons> the page to do that isn't so friendly as it loads everything for everyone
<knome> i imagine the correct title would be "Track rebuilds since the last time a testcase was ran"
<Noskcaj> i'm wanting a timer that resets every time the testcase is run. that way we know if we've missed something
<balloons> yes the wording is really confusing
<knome> Noskcaj, would you say my wording is correct?
<balloons> however, I think that's better put here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Noskcaj> knome: pretty much
<knome> balloons, that doesn't track flavors separately
<balloons> knome, in the sidebar, there's a link for each testcase to "bugs".. probably should include something to help people file bugs
<balloons> also the critical vs non-critical bugs and explaination could be sort much better
<knome> yes.
<balloons> knome, at the moment it doesn't, there's no data.. but it could
<balloons> you like django?
<knome> i don't speak python
<balloons> I remember you saying that :-)
<balloons> but yea, seriously it could..
<balloons> anyways
<knome> :D
<Noskcaj> did i miss anything while my friends hide my PC?
<balloons> Noskcaj, lol
<knome> well done friends
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-05
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, \o
<Noskcaj> hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, I'm here reading the game of thrones book
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses: i should probably start reading/watching that.
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, jeje
<Noskcaj> Have you watched breaking bad?
<Noskcaj> on a more Ubuntu topic, http://noskcaj10.wordpress.com/2013/06/02/the-ubuntu-pc-case-mod/
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, awesome!
<Noskcaj> it will take a few months, but it will be awesome. now if only system76 would sponsor me.
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, and did you talk with them?
<Noskcaj> i sent an email, i'll send more
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, perfect! :)
<jibel> good morning
<SergioMeneses> jibel, 00:14 here! but morning to you :G
<SergioMeneses> :D
<jibel> Hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> good night guys
<balloons> night jibel :-p
<jibel> Hey balloons , good night :)
<pitti> jibel: would you mind if I commit http://paste.ubuntu.com/5734931/ to auto-upgrade-testing?
<pitti> jibel: I currently need it to closely examine a daily upgrade, but I would have found it useful for doing offline work in a train, too
<pitti> and if you don't care for the very latest stuff when debugging a test, it's massively faster
<jibel> pitti, sure, I'll review your MP
<pitti> jibel: ah, you want an MP? ok
<jibel> pitti, s/MP/commit
<jibel> pitti, I don't need an MP :)
<pitti> jibel: I tested it both ways, I just wanted to ask whether you mind the extra option
<pitti> jibel: I can hide it from --help if you think it's bloating
<jibel> pitti, no problem, it looks fine to me
<pitti> d'accord, merci
<jibel> pitti, de rien
<pitti> pushed
<jibel> thanks
<pitti> jibel: do you have a clever trick to deal with those timezone skews in run-adt-test VMs?
<pitti> jibel: I regularly get apt complaining about these, and worse, it breaks package builds
<pitti> checking whether build environment is sane... configure: error: newly created file is older than distributed files!
<jibel> pitti, I don't have any special trick. can you tell me how to reproduce this error and I'll find a trick if not a permanent find in run-adt-test?
<jibel> s/find/fix
<pitti> jibel: "run-adt-test -sl" will do an apt-get update, and complain about the timezone offset
 * pitti checks whether copying /etc/timezone helps
<pitti> Fetched 18.8 MB in 213503982334601d 5h 0min 39s (0 B/s)
<pitti> well, not quite complain, but that's one effect
<pitti> that's 64 bit wrap around of "minus two hours" (UTC from CEST)
<pitti> or just doing "date" in the VM, and seeing that it's UTC; although I'm not quite sure why that should matter for configure
<pitti> when it copies the source package it somehow seems to retain the CEST timestamps
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5735388/ works for apt, testing package build
<pitti> Fetched 18.8 MB in 10s (1,867 kB/s)
<pitti> ah, that looks much saner :)
<pitti> meh, but not for package build
<pitti> we might actually need to set the TZ in the debconf db and reconfigure tzdata, I try that
<jibel> pitti, I'll set the timezone in the cloud-config file during the provisioning and see if it helps
<pitti> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5735402/ also works for apt, but something else is still fishy; the package build still fails
 * pitti investigates this more closely
<pitti> oh, WTH
<pitti> stat configure
<pitti> Modify: 2013-06-05 14:58:20.332812000 +0200
<pitti> that's in two hours from now
 * saintlulu waves at pitti
<pitti> hey saintlulu
<pitti> jibel: ok, this wrong timestamp from the files copied into the VM does not depend on the system timezone, so that was a red herring (the apt confusion still applies, though)
<pitti> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5735421/ gets me a little further, but there are still complaints
<pitti> gpg: key 270BF656 was created 7097 seconds in the future (time warp or clock problem)
<pitti> adt-run: unexpected error: apt-ftparchive or signature failed, code 2
<pitti> perhaps there's some cloud-init magic which does something weird to the clock during boot
<jibel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5735423/
<jibel> pitti, ^
<pitti> ah, nice
<jibel> I didn't try a package build but the TZ matches the host
<pitti> jibel: both combined also work for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5735428/
<pitti> jibel: but I'll try your's, too (that'll take a bit)
<pitti> nice, that now builds my brand new umockdev 0.2.4 package, installs it, and runs its autopkgtests
<pitti> jibel: running prepare-testbed, downloading
 * pitti prepares some lunch in the meantime
<jibel> I built a simple package an configure is happy, I wish umockdev will be too
<pitti> gpg: key 8EF5158D was created 7199 seconds in the future (time warp or clock problem)
<pitti> and apt still complains, too
<pitti> jibel: but I think there's something wrong with the scp'ing, not necessarily with the VM's tz (that causes the apt and gpg errors)
<pitti> jibel: nope, same result :/
<pitti> so far only http://paste.ubuntu.com/5735428/ seems to work (almost, it fails at the end, but not due to a time skew problem)
<jibel> pitti, go for your fix, cloud-config doesn't modify debconf db
<pitti> jibel: it needs to run dpkg-reconfigure tzdata if it modifies /etc/timezone; it doesn't do that?
<pitti> jibel: but it seems the trick for the configure test is to use scp -p only, not the host's TZ
<pitti> . o O { run-adt-test -sUkS file://..  sounds really like an insult! }
<jibel> pitti, it doesn't and dpkg-reconfigure reverts tz to utc
<jibel> :)
<pitti> jibel: ok, I'll commit that for now; if it causes trouble, we can just revert it
<jibel> pitti, ok, thanks
<zyga> https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/checkbox/docker/+merge/167517
 * zyga goes for lunch
<zyga> oh, wrong channel
<zyga> :)
<pitti> jibel: meh, autopkgtest's "Restrictions: build-needed" is broken :/
<pitti> jibel: despite the description, it runs the tests from the original cwd apparently, not from the built tree
<DanChapman> afternoon everyone
 * saintlulu waves
<DanChapman> balloons, ping
<balloons> DanChapman, [pmg
<DanChapman> balloons, sorry didnt see your pong. With ubiquity is it to run all the way to the restart computer window?
<balloons> DanChapman, indeed. The autopilot testcase will need to be part of a testrunner to get the full effect
<balloons> for the moment though we can simply worry about getting the test to run through all the ubiquity UI screens and installation and hit that restart button :-)
<DanChapman> balloons cool, one more question during install does it install the packages in the same order everytime. Just thinking about a way to travel through the package once all input windows are complete.
<balloons> DanChapman, I'm not sure what your meaning here.. I mean it goes through the same process each time
<phillw> balloons: thanks for updating the classroom sessions, could you also do the automated test cases round about the date of the manual one (and after the introduction to bzr ;P  ) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy#Learning_to_write_and_up-date_test-cases
<DanChapman> balloons, what i mean is once i have got  through the create location, keyboard, user account etc it just the progress bar while copying and installing. I was wondering if the packages are always installed in the same order. I could track these via the label to get to the end of the install.
<balloons> you'll know it's the end when you get the dialog window I think
<balloons> however there is also a progress widget at the bottom
<balloons> that should be exposed too
<DanChapman> Would autopilot not timeout though waiting for a progress bar? I think the default is 10 seconds
<DanChapman> i will get to that point anyway and see where its at :-)
<balloons> you can change the timeout DanChapman
<balloons> but that is a good point :-)
<balloons> how long do we wait, and how do we know everything is still moving along
<DanChapman> Yeah its a tricky one. Well i will get to that point first and we can take a look from there :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, indeed
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, et la. I updated the trello board for autopilot tests and closed the bugs we fixed
<balloons> we still have to decide if we're retaining the board or not :-)
<DanChapman> Cool how do i join the trello board members?
<balloons> https://trello.com/board/autopilot-tests/50e735ad7351f0a64e00040c
<balloons> I can add you, you just need an account
<DanChapman> Yeah, i quite like the visual side of trello. Or any backlog board in fact. should ask on the mailing list.
<DanChapman> Right account created
<DanChapman> what do you need to add me email?
<balloons> email or account name
<DanChapman> username = danchapman3
<DanChapman> hmmm think i might sell my macbook and buy a Dell XPS :-)
<balloons> the sputnik?
<DanChapman> yeah sputnik or the XPS 14
<balloons> If I had the option and wanted to spend that kind of money i would by the chromebook pixel everyday all day :-)
<balloons> as it stands I tend to keep my mobile devices very light and basic and have a nice workstation and servers instead :-)
<balloons> but the sputnik does look cool. honestly it's been so long since I've used a nice dev laptop like that
<balloons> I've no idea how to compare it
<DanChapman> I was lucky in getting my macbook pro. It was a perk to a job i did. But to be honest I'm not that keen on it, its only 3 months old so still worth a fair bit and macbooks seem to hold their price rather well. I would rather get relitavely same spec for less money and spend the rest on "extra's" :-)
<balloons> ahh.. I've never liked the mac hardware.. mostly the keyboard drives me absolutely nuts
<DanChapman> don't get me started on the keyboard
<balloons> lol
<DanChapman> Its a lovely put together casing but thats as far as my like for it goes
<balloons> screens are also usually nice on the macbooks. Some other laptops don't like to include higher resolution screens
<DanChapman> yeah true, the screen is rather nice.
<DanChapman> damn vbox crashed with my test inside :'(
<balloons> ohh netsplitting is bad today :(
<balloons> DanChapman, sorry to hear that mate! best to use bzr branches and do everything local
<balloons> then push to lp and swap to vm and to a bzr pull
<DanChapman> Thats a good idea!! will do that :D
<balloons> hehe.. the words of experience is all
<balloons> and you've learned too!
<DanChapman> And will never forget again :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have almost finished screenshot test I have only two things that I wanted to ask you about
<balloons> Letozaf_, sure
<Letozaf_> balloons, the first is that after saving the screenshot and before verifying that the screenshot is >0 I had to put a sleep otherwise I get an error
<balloons> Letozaf_, you should be able to use the lambda and eventually to avoid that
<balloons> is everything pushed to your lp branch?
<balloons> push it up and then we can chat about it :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok just a second
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah! compiz crashed, have to reboot :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, just a second and I will push the test to lp branch
<balloons> Letozaf_, excellent
<Letozaf_> balloons, pushed
<balloons> Letozaf_, kk
<Letozaf_> balloons, line 73 had to put that sleep it's just before an assert lambda
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's after saving the screenshot
 * balloons is looking
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh thatt's the file verification piece
<balloons> so what I did was add a little polling loop in my example
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> let me pull it
<balloons> ohh you have it ;-)
<balloons> well almost.. I used         self.assertThat(lambda: os.path.isfile(fileName+'.png'), Eventually(Equals(True)))
<balloons> basically just look for the file to exist
<balloons> I should try running your code though and see why it's not working
<Letozaf_> balloons, the first two tests are ok a part the sleeps
<balloons> just the one test has issues?
<Letozaf_> balloons, the last one
<balloons> k, I'll run that ne
<Letozaf_> balloons, is missing the part where I have to select the  drop shadow effect
<Letozaf_> balloons, thats the othe problem
<balloons> mm, yea that one failed
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok so what's wrong with the drop shadow?
<Letozaf_> balloons, can-t select the effect from the drop down menu
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( drop down boxes hate me
<balloons> I see it's commented out
<Letozaf_> balloons, I-ve tried several "solutions" but non worked
<balloons> right.. so let's see
<balloons> we might have to exclude that test for now if we can't get it running :-0
<balloons> Letozaf_, what is this line for? self.assertThat(lambda: self.incl_win_border.active, Eventually(Equals(1)))
<Letozaf_> balloons, I wanted to verify that the check box include window border was checked
<balloons> ahh ok.. and I see the issue Letozaf_
<balloons> your code isn't bad, it's a bug
<balloons> the file is a zero byte file
<Letozaf_> balloons, fiew! :)
<balloons> lol.. gnome-screenshot isn't making a good image
<Letozaf_> balloons, it-s because there is no sleep
<Letozaf_> balloons, put a sleep like the other tests and the file will be ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, it you take the sleep away the file is 0 bytes
<balloons> what the?
<Letozaf_> balloons, just like the other tests, if you comment the sleep you have the same problem
<balloons> ohh you have all the sleeps in there
<balloons> wild, mine worked, but it was only checking for existence
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok fixed it
<balloons> we need both.. verify a file exists.. then verify a non-zero size
<Letozaf_> balloons, \o/ great!!!
<balloons> add self.assertThat(lambda: os.path.isfile('/tmp/'+fileName+'.png'), Eventually(Equals(True))) to verify_non_zero ahead of the assert you have
<balloons> ok, so the drop shadow piece.. let's see
<Letozaf_> balloons, great it worked also for me :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yea cannot find how to select that drop down button and select drop shadow
<balloons> does it make sense to you Letozaf_ /
<Letozaf_> balloons, that checking that the file exists first ?
<balloons> yea
<balloons> the non-zero check is a good one too :-)
<balloons> but it doesn't like us trying to os.stat a nonexistent file it seems
<balloons> so verifying it's there first fixes that
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah I think that in place of a sleep you do do another check before checking the non-zero
<balloons> right.. anyways, onto the drop shadow piece
<balloons> so I see the query fails
<balloons> ValueError: More than one item was returned for query
<Letozaf_> balloons, argh! yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, could not find anything better that workded
<Letozaf_> sorry worked
<balloons> right, so hmm
 * balloons introspects
<Letozaf_> balloons, hope you have more luck than me ;)
<balloons> Letozaf_, btw at some point you should check out doing autopilot with the new apps.. It's really quite nice.. not frustrating with the inability to get objects like in gtk
<thomi> balloons: +1 :-/
<balloons> it will be a nice refreshing change when you need it :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, new apps ? you mean the core apps ?
<balloons> lol.. though once you do it the limits you'll hit will be your own understanding so you can' t blame the app :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, I specifically kicked off stuff for the cores apps in QML, but any Qt app is nice
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine, but is there a list of apps somewhere to pick from?
<balloons> Letozaf_, wow this screenshot app isn't too bad with spawning stuff though :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool :)
<balloons> so you tried the direct way, asking for 'Drop Shadow'
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah did not find anything better
<balloons> ohh.. this looks interesting
<balloons> we can test all the little checkboxes.. in theory
<Letozaf_> balloons, how how ...
<balloons> ah-ha! I think I found
<balloons> I see a 'shadow' objet
<Letozaf_> balloons, a what ?
<balloons> gtkComboBoxAccessible, accessible_name = shadow
<Letozaf_> balloons, how does that work ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, trying it out now
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok I've got a list of stuff to try and use
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> if not we'll drop that piece of necessity and go with what we have
 * balloons fingers crossed
 * Letozaf_ fingers crossed too
<balloons> Letozaf_, also try not to name things with a . in them.. the . has meaning ;-) user an underscore
<balloons> self.drop.shadow -> self.drop_shadow
<balloons> python less confused that way
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! I think it was a mistake I usually use underscore
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will fix it right away
 * Letozaf_ needs new glasses
<Letozaf_> :p
<balloons> lol, I hear that
<balloons> so it will select the combobox now
<Letozaf_> balloons, so it was the . that made it not work :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh shoot!
<balloons> window border seems to work now too
<Letozaf_> balloons, even with the underscore in place of . it's not working for me, what did you use ?
<balloons> self.drop_shadow=self.app.select_single('GtkComboBoxAccessible', accessible_name='shadow')
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! fine. let me try it
<Letozaf_> balloons, not working but probably I am using that shadow stuff in a wrong way
<balloons> lol.. gtk is a crapshoot
<Letozaf_> balloons, true, I'm starting to realize it now
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's getting late for me
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok everything works here
<Letozaf_> balloons, wow
<Letozaf_> balloons, great
<balloons> so.. I guess you want me to paste you this and you can put into branch?
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I hope so :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will finish the test and check it tomorrow and then propose to merge if I get everything working
<balloons> k, incoming paste
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5736998/
<Letozaf_> balloons, I owe you a bear :p
<balloons> lol... I don't drink alchohol.. but if I remember correctly I owe you one anyway from raring final iso testing :-)
<balloons> mm.. looking at that probably could add logic again to not go through the drop shadow bit if it's already selected
<balloons> ie, if self.drop_shadow_effect.enabled == 'True'
<balloons> err.. lol if self.drop_shadow_effect.enabled == 'False': then do the bits to turn it on
<balloons> like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5737009/
<balloons> I'll watch for your merge
<balloons> good night Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, thank you very much
<Letozaf_> balloons, let you know tomorrow 'night
<phillw> balloons: can you add the time in for your session on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy#Introduction_to_QA_tools Many thanks!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-06
<phillw> hi SergioMeneses how goes life?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, arriving at home and you?
<SergioMeneses> I saw your email to ubuntu-laptop-testing
<phillw> I'm doing well, shortly to bed ( 02:27 here)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, that sounds awesome! I'm sleepy
<phillw> I'm hopeful one will reply before I have to submit the time table to the classroom team and advertising.
<JoseeAntonioR> you already pinged one people in there
<JoseeAntonioR> s/people/person
<SergioMeneses> phillw, perfect
<phillw> SergioMeneses: if one of that team can say that will be the classroom sessions held in that time scale, I'm happy to let it stay as TBA
<SergioMeneses> phillw, prime or carla should response soon ;) dont worry
<SergioMeneses> I dont know if I can be present, so I dont take the responsibility yet
<phillw> SergioMeneses: 36 hours, hopefully one / both will respond by then. It'd be a shame to lose it from our week of quality on the classroom area with the advertising. Heck, I got a new lubuntu tester by doing a 30 min session on ubuntu open week :D
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ;)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I'm trying to get all isos for testing this weekend
<phillw> SergioMeneses: great, soz, been busy with other little jobs..... It's been one of those days :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, like all us
<phillw> SergioMeneses: yeah, I had a trainee bug triager needing a bit of help. Heck, we were all noobs once :)
<phillw> TLoT was available to help reverse his couple of errors.... It happens to us all :)
<pitti> Good morning
<SergioMeneses> phillw, you're right
<SergioMeneses> pitti, morning
<pitti> hey SergioMeneses, how are you?
<SergioMeneses> pitti, good :D
<SergioMeneses> I'm goint out to bed now
<SergioMeneses> guys always is good to talk to you, see you later
<SergioMeneses> good night
<pitti> good night!
<phillw> hi pitti what you doing up this time of day?
<pitti> fixing pm-utils and answering email :)
<phillw> pitti: one day, I successfully get you to run a classroom session.... I've known you far too long for you to plead "I'm a N00b" :D
<pitti> heh
<pitti> I did a few in the past, but it's been a while
<phillw> pitti: As a certain Mr Murray is doing one, I think that you should make yourself available :)
<phillw> pitti: I'm even now looking into how we do this for the start of 14.04, as that will be an LTS, our classroom sessions in 13.04 were beta release, our 13.10 ones are RC. :)
<Patrickdk> I'm just finishing moving to 12.04, now that it is stable enough
<Patrickdk> and talk of 14.04 :)
<phillw> Patrickdk: whilst we test ubuntu+1, we also have to plan for ubuntu+2 :)
<Patrickdk> ya, since it changed from testing to quality, I got completely lost
<Patrickdk> but managed to get my own personal 12.04 tested and rolled out only a few months behind the offical 12.04, just takes time to schedule things
<phillw> we run at the bleeding edge, especially for testing tools :)
<Patrickdk> ya, I used to do the testing runs, for iscsi, jeos, and the like
<Patrickdk> mainly cause I'm concerned with ubuntu server
<phillw> Patrickdk: oh, buggeration... that has reminded me that I need to set up the iSCSI server area.....
<phillw> I just need to check that the ipV4 address is now free for me to re-use (They're getting as rare as hens' teeth :D )
<Patrickdk> this is what nat -> nat -> nat -> nat -> nat is for :)
<Patrickdk> just don't attempt udp
<Patrickdk> they did just assign a /10 cgn block, that range is going get rather interesting
<phillw> Patrickdk: I have a dedi server with 2 blocks of RIPE vpV4 addresses (4 in each), they are getting pretty hard to get hold of now, unless you want to pay a 'management' fee for your server :(
<Patrickdk> ya, I don't have to deal with that
<Patrickdk> have blocks from arin, so just have to pay the yearly $100
<Patrickdk> and my servers are happy
<phillw> Patrickdk:  I pay 1GB / month for each of mine. I'm quite okay with that :D
<phillw> I have as many ipV6's as I want (well, millions) for free, but ipV4 dedicated addresses (not shared) are getting rarer
<phillw> s/1 GB / 1GBP
<Patrickdk> ya, I have been thinking I should get another /24
<phillw> i have enough to what number of VM's my little dedi server can cope with.
<Patrickdk> :)
<Patrickdk> I have almost 300 vm's on a single server
<phillw> 16GB of RAM does run out :)
<Patrickdk> 144gigs ram there
<Patrickdk> no vm has <4gigs ram
<phillw> I guess you use KVM for it?
<Patrickdk> no, vmware
<Patrickdk> kvm mem dedup just isn't good enough
<phillw> why not the kernel ops?
<Patrickdk> and I can't remember if it got memory compression
<Patrickdk> kernel ops?
<phillw> kvm is built into the kernel, it is the same as used for cloud
<Patrickdk> I know what kvm, and it still has serious limitations and slowness
<Patrickdk> if you don't exceed your memory, you will be fine with kvm
<Patrickdk> I still has some issues with kvm's paravirt drivers
<Patrickdk> but when I ran the same workload in kvm, and it took 45min, and ran it in vmware and it took 25min
<Patrickdk> I think I know what one I should use
<phillw> indeed, just as the 'open cloud' players say it is open source, and then tie in their own 'private' stuff to make you pay for it :)
<phillw> But, I could also choose Virtual Box.... such is life :)
<Patrickdk> oh, please no
<Patrickdk> I couldn't even get that to run stable enough to test with
<Patrickdk> in this case I was comparing for laptop usage, kvm vs vmware workstations vs virtualbox
<phillw> Ahh, it argues the hell with the in built kernel kvm stuff unless you remove that part of the kernel 1st :D
<phillw> I've got someone else to run the VBox classroom session, I'm sticking with the totally 100% free KVM :)
<Patrickdk> well, it's 3hours past bed, and critical san failure is fixed :)
<Patrickdk> sad when you have a full HA san unit
<Patrickdk> and before you cause a failure, you attempt to move load off the unit to be worked on, and it goes down hard
<phillw> Patrickdk: good to chat, do keep in touch. I'm interested to know just how GPL vmware actually is.
<Patrickdk> well, that is the trick to vmware, like most other things, like redhat
<Patrickdk> it's very gpl
<phillw> My dedi lives away from home in a server farm, less worries about a/c :)
<Patrickdk> except for the completely inhouse part :)
<phillw> I'm trained in RedHat (even passed the exams). My dedi server runs CentOs, just to keep costs down.
<Patrickdk> 0 centos installs here
<Patrickdk> about 40 rhel6 installs
<Patrickdk> and around 40 or so ubuntu
<phillw> oddly enough, all of mine are ubuntu server 12.04 LTS. funny how things go :)
<Patrickdk> and near 600 windows
<phillw> No Scientific Linux users?
<Patrickdk> na
<Patrickdk> some suse, but only vmware stuff
<phillw> I'm seriously considering moving to it.
<phillw> CentOs people are pretty arrogant
<Patrickdk> all 2 of them?
<phillw> lol, there are a lot of CentOs users :P
<Patrickdk> ya, but users don't roll out security updates
<Patrickdk> and they where lagging a good month+ behind rhel
<Patrickdk> why I would never touch them
<phillw> all security stuff comes from rhek
<phillw> *rhel
<Patrickdk> yes, and if it really takes a month to do a straight repack
<phillw> and for rhel, you have to pay each month... hardly F/OSS :)
<Patrickdk> I rarely see rhel and ubuntu lagging a week
<Patrickdk> I don't mind paying
<Patrickdk> that is the least of my issues
<phillw> I do, as my VM's are free to the people who use them. It is not a business for me.
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> $ run-adt-test -s -P deja-dup
<pitti> tr: extra operand 'o'
<pitti> quoi ?
<pitti> ah, --proposed works; I'll look at that
<pitti> jibel: did you ever see the "ssh ... localhost sudo adt-run .." hang forever in run-adt-test?
<pitti> jibel: when I run that command standalone on a shell, it doesn't hang, but if I run it with the full "run-adt-test -sUkd squid3" it does (I verified that adt-run has finished in the VM)
 * pitti goes to slam some -vv and strace around it
<jibel> pitti, I didn't see this hang
<pitti> jibel: ok, thanks; I'll debug
<jibel> pitti, is it only with squid3 ?
<pitti> yes, apparently
<pitti> jibel: so, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738202/ helps
<pitti> jibel: I'm not really sure why, but the other ssh command there also uses it (forcing tty allocation)
<jibel> pitti, but why would it fail only for squid3
<pitti> jibel: I don't know really; especially since running the same ssh command from a terminal works just fine
<pitti> perhaps the squid3 test forks something, or does something to its stdout/err
<pitti> our script does exec 2>&1, I'll try that with a manual ssh again
<pitti> oh, interesting
<pitti> so putting that "ssh localhost run-adt" command into a shell script still works; adding exec 2>&1 above it also still works
<pitti> not sure what's really different from calling it from run-adt-test
<apw> who looks after the boot speed testing jenkins test ...
<apw> i am looking to understand how the machines are provisioned, and whether they
<apw> recently changes from raring to saucy
<apw> gema, ^^
<apw> gema, specifically i am interested in the jump in the kernel grpahs here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/bootspeed/machine/1/amd64/
<apw> does that correspond to raring->saucy
<gema> apw: looking
<gema> apw: the results from 20130424 is the last raring image
<gema> the next one is 20130502, and that was already raring
<gema> apw: not sure what jump you refer to
<gema> apw: I am going to ask the guys to color code the bars if that is possible, to be able to see when we changed release
<gema> or add the release name to the runs table: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/bootspeed/job-bugs/image/
<apw> gema, second and third bars have distict jumps in them about 7-8 bars from the right
<apw> gema, on this graph: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/bootspeed/machine/1/amd64/
<gema> apw: the kernel graph or the generic one?
<gema> oh, you are talking about the kernel one
<gema> very clear jump
<gema> apw: do you know you can zoom in, right?
<gema> there is a jump up between the 20130520 and 20130524
<gema> I remember we changed from server images to desktop images
<gema> but I don't remember exactly when
<gema> so I am going to find that out
<gema> in kernel init there's also a regression between the same two
<gema> apw: nuclearbob is not online right now
<gema> I can check with him tomorrow morning
<gema> he is in japan this month
<shadeslayer> jibel: ping, got a moment to talk about otto?
<jibel> shadeslayer, hey, sure, how can I help?
<shadeslayer> jibel: hiya, my primary questions are, a) Can we use otto to do upgrade testing like auto-upgrade-tester , b) Can otto be run on EC2 ( I don't think those have a graphics card ) and c) I can't seem to run otto on Kubuntu ISOs, screen goes blank, I read this is an issue and tried the commands in doc/README , still didn't work
<shadeslayer> s/we/I/
<shadeslayer> unfortuantely, if I run otto on my work machine it kills my running KDE instance as well
<jibel> shadeslayer, it'll probably need some fixes/updates to run with KDE, I only tried with lightdm, for example the autologin bits are really specific to this dm
<shadeslayer> jibel: Kubuntu uses lightdm :)
<jibel> shadeslayer, ah ok, that shows my knowledge of kde :) I'll give it a try an see how it goes
<jibel> well kubuntu
<shadeslayer> okay, thanks alot
<shadeslayer> what about a and b? :P
<jibel> shadeslayer, regarding ec2, it should work as long as LXC in VMs is supported
<shadeslayer> isn't EC2 a LXC container itself?
<shadeslayer> because one can launch X on an EC2, but when I ran otto, it said that it couldn't find a graphics card
<shadeslayer> so I thought that maybe that's why it failed
<jibel> shadeslayer, for a) you can do upgrade testing but really the purpose was to do UI testing with direct access to the hardware, so for upgrade testing you'd rather use lxc directly
<shadeslayer> okay
<thomi> balloons: joining us for this autopilot planning call?
<balloons> thomi, sure thing
<thomi> balloons: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/b73c6b041872d401efb62cef6a957823dd4bca5a
<DanChapman> hey everyone :-)
<balloons> hey DanChapman
<balloons> busy day today :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, Yeah been getting stuck into ubiquity took me a while to figure out a good host-to-vm solution then xorg kept crashing, grrr can't wait for that bug fix :D How's your day been?
<DanChapman> good to see we can enhance terminal test :)
<balloons> just met with the autopilot guys.. robotfuel has a way he thinks to work around the issue with gtk apps not introspecting
<DanChapman> oh cool that sounds good.... when is that going to planned for?
<balloons> he has to investigate it.. perhaps he'll share a bit more :-)
<DanChapman> nice be good to get into firefox, thunderbird and maybe even have a group effort at libreoffice :D
<DanChapman> balloons, Is the next hackfest going to be on the core ubuntu touch apps?
<balloons> DanChapman, indeed we've invitied everyone who wishes to come
<balloons> however, it's not like we can't do other things :-)
<balloons> manual and other autopilot test hacking is always welcome :)
<DanChapman> Sweet, I think i would like to carry on getting through the Gtk apps though. Be awesome to see everyone all hacking autopilot together across the board :D
<balloons> exactly :-) See if we can get some new blood in
<balloons> that sounds like such a weird term
<balloons> ugh.. new blood
<DanChapman> lol
<balloons> how's ubiquity coming along?
<DanChapman> yeah not bad been battling with my macbook though and xorg issues, am going to buy a thinkpad E530 over the weekend and get rid of this thing. Then can get into it properly hopefully without the issues i am getting now :-(
<balloons> mm.. sorry to hear of the issues
<DanChapman> I will keep battling on for now though. :D
<balloons> :-)
<DanChapman> At least ive learnt my lesson ;-) and won't lose my test again
<balloons> lol.. indeed!
<DanChapman> this was the solution i ended up with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5739965/ once setup it easier than using bzr branches
<robotfuel> balloons: it doesn't look like there is a way for nautilus to spawn a new process like gnome-terminal, but you can use a subprocess of nautilus -q (which makes nautlius quit) before launching it with autopilot
<balloons> robotfuel, so what we be the full steps needed to get it working?
<balloons> DanChapman, nice set of notes
<balloons> I wonder if we can share that somehow
<robotfuel> balloons: I'll pastebin something
<balloons> thanks :-)
<robotfuel> balloons: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5740039/
<balloons> robotfuel, ahh.. I was just curious about your other idea
<balloons> but indeed it works
<balloons> autopilot vis now sees nautilus and the new version launched is happy to be introspected :-)
<balloons> ty!
<robotfuel> balloons: the non-hack way to fix this would be to write a autopilot gtk module that lets autopilot find the new child process that is launched.
<robotfuel> balloons: I don't have experience with writing gtk modules though.
<robotfuel> balloons: it would be kind of like the at-spi bridge for the accessibility layer
<balloons> robotfuel,indeed letting autopilot find child processes would solve several issues for us
<thomi> balloons: ap already does search child processes
<thomi> the problem here s that the child process does not load the introspection interface
<balloons> thomi, I knew you were going to say that.. lol, we talked about it with ubiquity :-)
<thomi> balloons: there's even tests in autopilot to cnfirm that :)
<balloons> ohh! nice! does this happen on the QT side also, or just with gtk?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-07
<phillw> SergioMeneses: hi, I have let the laptop team know that you are not available that week for the classroom sessions. If it becomes impossible, then we can have a chat with the classroom team and arrange that for a different week.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, but we have more members in the group... I'm not the only one
<SergioMeneses> :)
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<Noskcaj> has everyone added themselves to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/WhoWeAre
 * pitti adds himself
<Noskcaj> yay, one more person
<Noskcaj> now if only kirkland and roaxsoax would stop having lives, my work items for S cycle would be complete
<Noskcaj> pitti, if only you'd put yourself in the right spot ( +1 goes above +2)
 * Noskcaj fixes
<pitti> Noskcaj: well, jibel's +2 is really the same TZ that I'm in
<pitti> Noskcaj: perhaps fix jibel's to say UTC+1 ? DST applies to all of us, after all
<Noskcaj> ok, sounds better
<pitti> (and CEST → CET)
<pitti> IMHO it's a bit pointless to keep mentioning  DST in every other row
<Noskcaj> i thin kit's all fixed
<Noskcaj> *think it's
<pitti> Noskcaj: not quite, CET = UTC+1, CEST = UTC+2, I'll fix
<Noskcaj> ok, ty
 * Noskcaj doesn't understand European or Us timezones
<pitti> Noskcaj: you don't have DST?
<pitti> oh, nevermind
<Noskcaj> pitti, i do, but i mean i don't know the abbreviations etc.
<balloons> smart scopes is here if your on saucy :-)
<DanChapman> sweet :D
<SergioMeneses> balloons, nice!
<asac> hello ... is there someone specified what exactly is done here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/memory/arch/armhf/ ?
<asac> e.g. at what time do we measure for "Fresh Install - touch" ?
<asac> and what does "Daily Upgrade - desktop" mean?
<asac> who knows anything about that?
<asac> plars: ?
<plars> asac: at one time, we were doing these tests on ubuntu desktop image running on nexus 7. For a long time, preseeding didn't work right so we were doing day-day upgrades
<asac> ah i see
<plars> asac: you can ignore those now though, as the desktop nexus7 images are no longer an issue. I've asked to have it removed or at least archived from the view
<asac> it just means: this is not a fresh install, but something we upgraded as we didnt know any better
<asac> but its still the same measurement point.
<plars> asac: also, be aware, there is a problem with jenkins publishing right now, so all the results you are seeing are old
<asac> so what is measured here?
<asac> right after login?
<plars> jobs are still running, but not getting published properly
<asac> what does that mean?
<plars> after boot, it was auto-login though, so effectively the same
<plars> multiple runs though
<asac> but log in to desktop?
<asac> or just headless?
<plars> yes, it's logged into the desktop
<asac> ok.
<asac> why did our stddev increase so much recently?
<asac> (assuming the black line is that)
<asac> i guess the big spiked are really infrastructure bustages or soemthing
<asac> but seems we settled on afar higher value than 1 month ago
<asac> plars: also, do we wait after logging in until the system has settled? how are we doing that?
<plars> asac: at the moment, we just give it 5 min, then we run smem every minute, 30 times for each run
<plars> asac: also there are some things that get disabled
<plars> asac: like the cron job for apt-update-xapian-index
<asac> ic
<plars> only applicable on desktop of course
<asac> ok
<asac> but you work on revamping that in the way tvoss proposed in the doc?
<asac> or is that already worked in?
<plars> yes, we've been talking to tvoss about that
<asac> are those changes underway?
<plars> yes, javier is working on that piece
<asac> felt reasonable and hopefyully would mkake the number more useful
<asac> when do you think will that land?
<plars> no idea at the moment, there's a lot to be done there, and last I talked to javier he was running into some issues with autopilot on it
<plars> so we may have to come up with a different approach if those cannot be resolved
<plars> some of the events we need to wait for are ui events though, so we hoped it would be a good fit
<asac> stop :)
<asac> i dont undersatnd how autopilot comes into picture
<asac> is that part of the use casese we wanted to measure
 * asac opens the doc
<plars> asac: because some of the things that were requested require driving the ui
<asac> my understanding is wee want to measure these with reboots in between X times:
<asac>  1. Phone booted
<asac>   2. Browser started
<asac> 3. Browser finished loading
<asac> plars: ah ok... autopilot is used to drive UI for those
<plars> exactly
<asac> but we talk about the same list, correct?
<plars> yes
<asac> ok so we have two things:
<asac> 1. move to different approach on how we measure (with reboots in between)
<plars> autopilot seemed like the most direct approach, but if it doesn't work out, other possibilities will be investigated
<asac> 2. land use case measures from doc
<asac> can we have 1. before 2.?
<asac> i believe 1. can be delivered pretty soon, while 2. might take a bit as you need to model the test cases in autopilot
<plars> asac: what do you mean by moving to a different approach?
<asac> have you checked if they have similar autopilot tests?
<asac> i guess there might be something close enough to avoid redoing that
<plars> well, you still need to make sure that you measure at *exactly* the same place
<asac> plars: i cant remember exactly. tvoss said you discussed changing how you measure to get better results
<asac>  i believed it was about not measuring 20 times aftrer one boot
<asac> but rather booting 20 times
<asac> and measure after certain events
<plars> if I recall correctly from the meeting, even rebooting 20 times was something he felt like was overkill, and maybe worth trying once to see if it was consistent, but also agreed that if we aren't seeing large fluctuations from one day to the next, we are effectually doing the same thing
<asac> plars: the current chart shows high stddevs
<asac> those numbers are not very good
<asac> and will not allow very tight steering of our memory barriers
<plars> asac: yes, I've looked at those
<asac> right. ok lets chat on monday when tvoss is back
<plars> the biggest thing at the moment is that we have a few processes, mainly one in particular
<plars> hang on, the name escapes me...
<plars> hud-service
<plars> that pops on at the beginning
<plars> we could wait a bit longer and wait for that to go away
<plars> my understanding is that it's just active 1. right after boot and 2. when there's activity
<asac> maybe we can turn services that we dont want to measure off?
<asac> "quiesce" the system?
<doanac`> plars, asac: trying to catch up, but tvoss wants something orthogonal to the current test we have
<plars> I was looking into that late last week. delaying isn't ideal, but it's also not much better to check for the presence of arbitrary processes
<plars> there could always be "something new"
<asac> doanac`: dont try, we are far faster in writing than you can think :)
<asac> :)
<asac> sorry its friday afternoon
<plars> doanac`: indeed, I don't think we want to change what we have, so much as we want to add to it
<asac> doanac`: really? can you give me your story?
<plars> asac: I know! :)
<doanac`> let me find the link
<doanac`> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1XjgLa59wFhdqErXb4rHs3FoojsDbMyf0oQa0Km2W-qY/edit
<plars> I think waiting an extra 5 min would do it
<plars> as far as this problem goes
<doanac`> so its measuring memory at certain times, but also measuring the process itself not just the whole system
<doanac`> ie - how much memory does browser-app take
<plars> hud service seems to disappear by the 4th run on the results I've looked at
<doanac`> so there are more distinct things you measure
<doanac`> and compare
<plars> which means 5min delay, +4  once/min runs
<plars> so that would be 2 min buffer
<doanac`> i guess you still have to wait for the system to quiece though since that's one of the memory metrics that are listed
<plars> for now, I think it makes sense to change the delay at least, which should tighten up the stddev quite a bit I believe
<asac> plars: we should impleemnt real triggers
<asac> not do arbitrary sleeps
<asac> just as a general thing
<asac> :()
<plars> asac: true, so you want the system to tell us when it's quiesced?
<asac> and i am sure doanac` agrees
<asac> exactly
<plars> that's what I was saying earlier too
<asac> maybe a voting daemon
<plars> but how does it know?
<asac> multiple components saying that they are ready
<asac> and once all are done, fire off
<plars> if you know of a better way than waiting or watching processes that is
<asac> requires work
<plars> yes
<asac> look at all the stuff that starts
<asac> ensure it can tell you when its feinished
<asac> (will be custom solutions for each thing for sure)
<asac> and see
<asac> also figure if we can shut down stuff
<asac> but thats not really good. we want full experience
<plars> asac: want to talk to the touch foundations folks and see if they have something like this that could be worked in?
<asac> phonedations?
<plars> asac: or is that something we should talk to tvoss about?
<asac> well, you guys could do analysis of what is noisy
<asac> then we can work together to ensure you can get triggers
<plars> asac: it's hard for me to say that word :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> lets really check monday
<plars> asac: I can tell you what's noisy now, I just did
<plars> asac: it's that one process at the moment
<asac> tvoss is on vacation :) ... so we can blame him anyway until then
<plars> asac: but I can't guarantee it will always be that way in the future
<plars> haha, ok
<asac> and have a good weekend
<asac> plars: so 1% stddev is good
<asac> 2% is acceptable
<asac> everything beyond isnt really that nice
<asac> its a reproducible machine after all ... should be very very low
<asac> if we do it right
<plars> doanac`, asac: for the moment, I'm going to extend the quiesce delay at least and see where that gets us. It's certainly wrong to have some runs with hud-service active and others without it
<plars> asac: indeed
<asac> yeah lets see
<asac> do extra runs over weekend so we see a pattern
<DanChapman> balloons after my update today i've lost totem. Is it planned to be removed? Curious since we have just merged the totem test
<balloons> DanChapman, lol..not to my knowledge. I'm guessing you got a partial upgrade
<balloons> that means not everything hit the archive at the same time.. happens in the dev release. You have to be careful how you upgrade and make sure it doesn't want to do something wacky like remove half your desktop packages
<DanChapman> ahh right i see. Its the only thing that went as far as i can see. Will be more careful :D
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> it's simple enough to re-install.. make sure you still have ubuntu-desktop meta package too
<gema> asac: we will land the first test next week
<gema> asac: and soon after it'll start reporting
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello again ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hello :)
<balloons> I just saw your MP.. time to finish this!
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, pitty that drop shadow does not work :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, trying to convince me to hack on it a bit more :-p
<balloons> ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) only if you think you can solve the problem, but I was already preparing to file a bug :p
<balloons> indeed.. we'll let it go to the bug
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok :-)
<balloons> it's in.. I'll push to the production branch too
<balloons> whew.. excellent
<Letozaf_> balloons, good !
<Letozaf_> balloons, I reported but number 1188781
<balloons> bug #1188781
<ubot5> bug 1188781 in Autopilot "autopilot fails to detect screenshot attribute" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188781
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry bug
<Letozaf_> not but
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes right :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, perfect.. we should try and make sure we open bugs when we get stuck or otherwise leave an open feature
<balloons> at any rate, excellent work
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, thanks :p
<balloons> so we cleared through everything :-)
<balloons> not bad for a little over a month eh? Remember the brokenness in April :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes looks like
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes great job
<Letozaf_> balloons, we have a lot of tests working now
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes everything in the production branch works.. and will always work
<balloons> the qa team is working on integrating that so they'll be running everyday
<balloons> it should happen this month
<balloons> so yay!
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool! nice to know it    YAY!!!!
<balloons> so enjoy your weekend.. lots of things to be happy about..
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure and thanks for your help :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, hope you enjoy your week-end too
<Letozaf_> balloons, hopefully it will stop raining here in Itlay this week-end, I am really sick of rain :p
<balloons> sun came out again here Letozaf_
<balloons> we had a tropical storm dumping rain and wind for several days here
<balloons> but it's gone today finally
<Letozaf_> balloons, also here, today was quite fine, but until yesterday it kept on raining and it was cold
<balloons> wild.. is that normal for summertime?
<Letozaf_> balloons, noooo!!! this year is really odd, well it's still spring, but this time of the year shouldn't be so cold and rainy
<balloons> still spring? lol I suppose
<balloons> it's June!
<Letozaf_> balloons, well officially summer starts the 21st of June :p
<balloons> where I used to live last year it was like 8 c at this time while I was visiting.. very crazy cold for no reason
<balloons> sorry.. I was visiting last year, the place I grew up
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think it's better in Florida, weather wise
<balloons> yea, I think so :-p
<balloons> but people who want "perfect" weather tend to hit the california coast. You can have 16 C year round
<balloons> or in san diego 23 c year round :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, thats great!
<Letozaf_> balloons, next time I decide  to go and live somewhere else I will go to S.Diego
<balloons> I prefer the variation I get here.. but in general no cold for me thanks :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, lolololol
<Letozaf_> balloons, neither do I like cold
<balloons> South Africa and California I think are very similar climate and geographywise
<Letozaf_> balloons, but this year weather was really bad up to now, hope things will change
<balloons> not sure how long you lived in SA
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah South Africa has great weather
<Letozaf_> balloons, I left SA when I was only 10 I was born there
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I lived there 10 years
<balloons> lol. just a kid :-) But old enough to remember a bit perhaps
<balloons> if you have better memory than me
<balloons> I've no idea what I did at 10
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I remember all the nice things, my friends, school, my house the good weather
<balloons> that's the best way to remember :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, I remember I used to hate Africaans, infact do not remember much
<balloons> Letozaf_, hmm.. More than me.
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> hello Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<Noskcaj> i think i've got everyone onto thw WhoWeAre page
<balloons> nice.. how's the testdrive and using dev release page coming?
<Noskcaj> balloons, the page is finished except for screenshots.
<Noskcaj> and i need kirkland and roaxsoax to stop having lives outside of ubuntu
<balloons> Noskcaj, lol
<balloons> it's hard sometimes
<balloons> it's winter for you but summer for everyone else
<Noskcaj> on a different topic, i have a topic for vUDS, but my timezone doesn't allow me to do anything about it. Get Magnet links in Ubuntu
<balloons> Noskcaj,  I would open a blueprint and share it.. Sadly if you can't but there it's a little tough
<Noskcaj> i'll try
<Noskcaj> back to testdrive: i also need howard to live in a place that doesn't have a huge exam period, like australia
<balloons> lol.. he's in a compatible timezone though!
<balloons> it could be much worse
<balloons> one more week and he's done
<Noskcaj> good point
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-09
<GuidoPallemans> join java
<elfy> no thanks :)
<danchapman> afternoon folks :-)
<kotux> good morning danchapman
<SergioMeneses> danchapman, kotux morning
<danchapman> Hey :=)
<samgabbay> hello people :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-02
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, do you think it's okay to do this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7573862/ I am not quite happy with it, it's somewhat confusing to call print-auxverb to finally execute print-shstring
<jibel> other solution would be to advertise downkind but it's lot of changes for calling it in just 1 place in adt-run
<jibel> pitti, FYI I found another bug with shstring, the return code of the command in the testbed doesn't propagate back to adt-run
<pitti> jibel: yes, I think that would be confusing, and even wrong? auxverb and shstring have different semantics
<pitti> jibel: it might make more sense to drop the two commands, and add a new lib function to execute a shell command or argv vector, and that then does the necessary splitting/quoting
<bfiller> does anyone know if the VPN configuration for Jenkins has changed? I can't connect anymore. Was working fine on Friday
<jibel> bfiller, yesterday there were some routing issues but today it's okay. check with IS if they changed something.
<bfiller> jibel: ok thanks
<pitti> yeah, same here; yesterday it was completely broken
<pitti> today it's ok again
<jibel> pitti, it makes more sense, I'll do that.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-03
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, can we assume bash is always installed in the testbed? it is the case for ubuntu because it's in minimal but I am not sure about debian
<pitti> jibel: yes, you can; it's Essential: yes, also in Debian
<jibel> pitti, great quoting is trivial then and we can drop the perl code
<jibel> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7580287/ also fixes the problem of the return code when the exec embedded in perl failed
<jibel> pitti, but I now have found another issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/7580538/
<jibel> digging ...
<pitti> jibel: ah, opts.user_wrap might need adjustment for that?
<pitti> jibel: in def finalise_options()
<balloons> elfy, ping
<elfy> balloons: pong
<balloons> elfy, offtopic for this channel a bit so I guess I'll pm you
<elfy> okey doke
<jibel> pitti, FYI the "su" error is due to wrong quoting when the script is executed through ssh
<pitti> jibel: ah, so it wasn't (just) opts.user_wrap?
 * pitti waves good bye
<jibel> pitti, it wasn't , it can be reproduced with http://paste.ubuntu.com/7581274/
<balloons> jibel, still about?
<jibel> balloons, I leave in 2 min, so be quick :)
<jibel> balloons, just ask, I'll be back later anyway
<balloons> jibel, ahh yes. .just curious about how the ole AP tests for ubiquity where. Feeling the need to restart the push to get those made part of gating
<balloons> that's all.. just placing it back in your mind as well
<balloons> enjoy your evening :-)
<jibel> balloons, everythings green excepted xubuntu but them seem to have not run since may 21rst. adding to my list for tomorrow to check why
<knome> jibel, thanks
<jibel> balloons, actually the slave which runs ubiquity tests was down. It's now up and executing the tests. results should be visible on public jenkins soon
<balloons> jibel, great ty
<balloons> Letozaf_, evening to you :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello :) how are you ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, a bit roughed up.. I haven't felt normal in weeks, heh
<balloons> but the latest round is my fault
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, well the important thing is you did not get seriously hurt :P
<elfy> balloons: so jenkins ... I can see the 'result' of what's being run - but where can I find the cause of a failure?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, nothing broken. So how about you?
<balloons> elfy, link to what you are looking at?
<elfy> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Ubiquity/view/Xubuntu/
<elfy> trying to get some sense from why our builds are failing - perhaps it'll help me see why we can't actually install them :)
<elfy> oh ...
<balloons> elfy, ahh.. Yes, hence why we use the dashboard and not jenkins. It collects the logs and info, but doesn't display them easily
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm ok, just got a bit burnt sun tanning on sunday :P
<elfy> now I look at the others - everything is failing
<balloons> elfy, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubiquity_ap-xubuntu_devel_daily-test_custom_install/153/ARCH=amd64,label=rabisu/
<balloons> you can look at the logs.. check the console output and build artifacts for jenkins jobs
<balloons> sometimes the goodies are nested
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> that's just a link to one - where do I even start trying to find other xubuntu stuff
<elfy> like how to start from  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/
<elfy> which just gets me status code 404
<balloons> elfy, you should look at the dashboard
<balloons> http://ci.ubuntu.com/
<balloons> but yes, it doesn't have much of interest for you. The point is jenkins isn't really intended to convey that sort of info
<balloons> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/ is the toplevel
<balloons> but it won't be useful
<elfy> ok
<elfy> so basically all *we* can usefully find is if something is red or amber or green
<elfy> and by that time we'd already know anyway
<elfy> aaah - got there now :p
<balloons> elfy, well at the moment if you see something red you can ask about it
<elfy> yea
<balloons> that's all anyone can do, since there isn't a dashboard view for it.. and honestly the tests are intended to be an automated part of the process. Reviewed only on failures by someone who has acess and knowledge to do so
<elfy> balloons: there's a big red round thing on the xubuntu jenkins tests - do you know why :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, how's reminders for you.. Im behind thanks to messing myself up :-)
<elfy> balloons: ok that makes perfect sense - so who does someone like a flavours QA lead talk to in order to find out
<elfy> or is that someone my fave community team bod :)
<balloons> elfy, at the moment jibel is the best bet if you see something broken
<elfy> ok - cheers
<elfy> shall be looking at that a bit more this cycle
<balloons> at the moment, jibel said it was red earlier because a runner was down. Now it fails likely due to the bug you mentioned :-) It tries to install it the same way as you
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm still stuck :(  now when I run one of my tests I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7582617/
<Letozaf_> balloons, elopio wrote he would take a look this week
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes progress is slowed by the sprint, travel, sickness, and now the world cup :-)
<balloons> hehe.. life eh?
<Letozaf_> balloons, no worries
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-04
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> balloons, all the ubiquity tests are failing because the environment is not setup correctly when ubiquity is started with --autopilot. There has not been any change in ubiquity recently so it might as well completely fail to start. I'll have a closer look today.
<pitti> jibel: we got a new autopilot into utopic today
<jibel> pitti, I don't think it's the problem because /var/log/installer/autopilot doesn't exist and is created when ubiquity starts with --autopilot enabled. So apparently ubiquity completely fails to start.
<pitti> jibel: btw, I asked on d-devel@ and autopkgtest-devel@ about autopkgtest-xenlvm users, and that I'll drop it if there's no interest
<jibel> pitti, good. I think I fixed most of shstring support and it's now working with ssh. I did some tests with lxc and I'm currently testing with qemu to make sure I didn't broke them and will propose the fix for review.
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> jibel: I'll upload 2.17.1 today to fix some bugs and the autopkgtest, so please let me know if you have shstring fixes to review/commit
<jibel> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7586202/
<jibel> I'll propose a proper MP
<pitti> jibel: don't worry about an MP, the package is in git anyway
<jibel> pitti, how do I do the equivalent of a rebase with qit?
<jibel> git
<pitti> jibel: you mean you have your local tree checked out and want to update it to what I committed recently? git pull --rebaes
<pitti> git pull --rebase
<pitti> which is a shortcut for "git fetch origin; git rebase origin"
<jibel> ty
<pitti> jibel: saw the Debian bug, thanks!
<pitti> jibel: would you mind fixing doc/README.virtualisation-server along with the new intended usage, or want me to?
<pitti> jibel: what I don't understand is why in the case of specifying a shstring the auxverb is the same?
<pitti> jibel: or does it just happen to work with ssh and adt-xenlvm-on-testbed?
<jibel> pitti, because everywhere downs['auxverb'] is used shell quoting is already done, so extra quoting in the auxverb command is not necessary. Re-reading the code, we might need to add quote cmd_string in execute() too
<jibel> I'll fix the doc
<pitti> jibel: thanks, I'll wait for these fixes then
<pitti> so far it looks good, all tests still pass
<pitti> jibel: I'll also ponder moving execute_raw() into the protocol and thus into lib/VirtSubproc.py; it would be much better suited there, and then I think we don't need to expose print-*-command at all, right?
<jibel> pitti, you mean execute_raw from the class Testbed in adt-run?
<pitti> jibel: right
<pitti> jibel: if that makes things easier for you (as that entire VirtSubproc API can then go away) I can look into that now
<jibel> pitti, indeed, it'd be better and less confusing, but it's working as it is now so it's probably low priority
<pitti> jibel: I recently added that execute_raw(), but it probably wasn't thought out very well
<pitti> with the thing your patch changes it'll be much easier
<pitti> jibel: right, I can look at that after your patch, too
<cgoldberg> robotfuel, hey... do you know subunit well?  I'm working with result details (file attachments) in subunit streams
<robotfuel> cgoldberg: I don't know a lot, you probably have to convert to bits?
<cgoldberg> robotfuel, i've got it working with attaching images (as bytes).. I'm javing a little trouble in parsing the output
<robotfuel> cgoldberg: do you have a branch I can look at? you need to encode and decode the results.
<cgoldberg> robotfuel, 1 sec.. I'll paste a snippet to give you context
<cgoldberg> robotfuel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587461/
<cgoldberg> robotfuel, i have one test case that attaches an image ... it looks to me like as I retrieve it, i only get a chunk of the file at a time... so I prob need to accumulate all the chunks to get the full image
<cgoldberg> robotfuel, what I'm trying to do is take a saved subunit stream, parse any attachments that contain data, save bytes as individual files
<cgoldberg> robotfuel, i think I figured it out... subunit has "chunked.Decoder(output)" to decode chunked streams
<pitti> jibel: I pushed your shstring fixes, so you can rebase
<senan> balloons, danchapman : hey
<balloons> senan, hey how are you!
<DanChapman> hey senan, how are you?
<senan> balloons,DanChapman : I'm good thank you
<senan> how about you ?
 * DanChapman waves to balloons
 * balloons waves back :-)
<balloons> I'm a little under the weather.. had a bit of an accident and still recovering
<senan> balloons, accident ?
<balloons> senan, yes a kiting accident. I got picked up and dropped
<senan> balloons, I got transferred to Kerala
<elfy> balloons: should have let go ...
<elfy> #justsaying
<balloons> senan, ahh.. just in time for monsoon season
<balloons> elfy, hah! I eventually pulled the pin to separate
<elfy> :)
<elfy> well I hope you're recovering ok :)
<elfy> I prescribe a nice bottle of red
<senan> balloons, Nops :) . Permanent transfer. Kerala is my home state
 * slickymasterWork thinks that balloons was hearing that music "I'm learning to fly, but I ain't got wings..."
 * brendand has a glass in hand!
<brendand> balloons, ya ok now?
<elfy> see - we do care :p
<senan> balloons, the calender bug you asked me to look into is resolved right
<senan> balloons, I would like to work on gnumeric test
<balloons> brendand, really bruised and sore.. And still a little sick from last week, heh.. My body is not happy with me!
<balloons> elfy, brendand thank you for the well wishes!
<balloons> senan, a gnumeric test.. cool.. Are you able to introspect gnumeric?
<senan> balloons, I didnt try. But in the  bug details its written it introspect ok
<balloons> awesome.. should be good then :-)
 * elfy wonders if there is a bug for that gnumeric thing
<elfy> also just mentions in passing that lderan was looking at xubuntu a/p tests - gnumeric being one
<balloons> elfy, ahh yes good point
<senan> balloons,you only wrote that comment :P
<elfy> someone appears to be working on it
<elfy> bug 1115588
<ubot5> bug 1115588 in Ubuntu Autopilot Tests "Test Needed: Gnumeric - autopilot" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115588
<senan> elfy,ya I saw it just now :(
 * elfy nonchalantly mentions in passing bug 1115601 and then whistles tunelessly as he wanders off again
<ubot5> bug 1115601 in Ubuntu Autopilot Tests "Test Needed: Abiword - autopilot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115601
<elfy> that's of course if senan likes the idea of not just looking at Ubuntu stuff :)
<brendand> balloons, i might have a crack at something along the lines of 'writing a good test'. or maybe we already have guidelines for that?
<balloons> senan, hah.. funny I wrote the comment. I was just trying to help myself out in the future too
<senan> elfy, balloons, ok then I'll look into Abiword
<balloons> brendand, excellent. As far as what we have available now, there's the AP docs talking about AP tests, there's guidelines for manual testcase writing, and there's some other tidbits as well. Are you thinking of making it generic?
<balloons> brendand, you can always turn it into a contribution as well.. We can host it on developer.u.c
<brendand> balloons, show me all the tidbits and i'll see if it's worth doing
<balloons> brendand, http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/good_tests.html
<balloons> brendand, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/12szRruujCFmnaJgDh01S4maicfLLW0DBQ-mqClazPd4/edit#slide=id.p
<balloons> and finally, http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/acceptance-testing-using-the-page-object-model/
<balloons> that's probably the most useful of the bunch.. There's also thomi's blog posts. Let me dig those up
<balloons> brendand, http://www.tech-foo.net/on-test-levels-and-coverage.html
<brendand> balloons, i'll save the autopilot bits for someone else
<brendand> balloons, but i can roll some of the other stuff up into one presentation
<balloons> brendand, I think something generic could work well.. awesome, thank yu
<brendand> balloons, i have a week to prepare right ?
<balloons> brendand, yep. It starts next Tuesday.. you can delay until June 12th if you wish which is the last day :-)
<balloons> just propose the session and I can get you the timeslot and day you want
<brendand> balloons, which track?
<brendand> balloons, i missed your reply - which track should i propose the session for?
<elfy> there was no reply :)
<balloons> brendand, the users tracl
<elfy> I thought it was - but wasn't quite sure enough to say :)
<brendand> balloons, you think it's a useful topic for users?
<balloons> brendand, if there's a better track, pick it :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-05
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7593101/ additional quoting for safety and doc updates
<jibel> plars-away, I confirm that the desktop ISO looks a bit broken. No nice boot screen, no ubiquity-dm and ubiquity hangs on start. I'll search useful information and report a bug
<pitti> jibel: thanks! running tests with that
<pitti> jibel: pushed
<jibel> pitti, thanks. I'll continue the work on the ssh driver after I debugged desktop images
<brendand> balloons, hey
<balloons> brendand, hey, I answered the track question last night but you missed it again I think. propose it wherever you think is best
<brendand> balloons, no i got your answer
<cgoldberg> balloons, hey..  how long is each session in UOS?
<balloons> cgoldberg, an hour.. but you can have it be shorter
<balloons> just not longer :-)
<balloons> brendand, ahh ok.. so something else then or ?
<brendand> balloons, i was going to ask if there's a template for presentations. but i guess we don't really need one
<balloons> brendand, not really. You'll be in a hangout and can go wild :-)
<brendand> balloons, i will!
<cgoldberg> balloons, i think I'd like to do one .. are there still slots open?
<cgoldberg> balloons, not sure on topic.. though I can tackle one of the ideas from your email.  got any other suggestions or really hot python-ish topics I should consider?
<balloons> cgoldberg, yes slots are still open for sure
<balloons> cgoldberg, you can tackle any subject you wish.. outside of QA as well..
<balloons> my list of ideas was just that. On python, there's plenty of things you could talk about..
<balloons> hmm
<cgoldberg> balloons, perhaps an overview of testtools and subunit?   ... since we make heavy use of them all over QA (inside Autopilot for example)
<balloons> the UITK helper, or autopilot helpers in general
<balloons> delayed assertions, testtools, subunit.. all good stuff
<balloons> cgoldberg, http://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/propose-a-session/
<balloons> cgoldberg, for you it would be a discussion session
<balloons> brendand, you are approved. cgoldberg or brendand if you want a specific date/time slot speak up and I'll put the session there for you
<elfy> good job I deferred ... no way I could talk for 60 minutes about manual testcases lol
<cgoldberg> balloons, ok cool.  i need a day to figure out topic, and see if I can put together some materials.. i can propose a topic tomorrow
<balloons> elfy, as long as it's not over an hour is all
<balloons> lol
<balloons> cgoldberg, wonderful thanks!
<cgoldberg> elfy, i hear ya.. i'm usually good for a lightning talk, and that's about it :)
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I could probably do 52 minutes worth of umming and aahing
 * balloons wonders if a lightening talk 'session' would be useful for people
<balloons> I could make a session and host it.. and everyone would get 5 mins as usual, without having to do anything
<elfy> balloons: next time around I'll be happy to do something about manual tests - might be useful to do a session with a bit of each thing in it - say 15/20 minutes
<elfy> and a wrap up
<elfy> just an idea
<balloons> elfy, a bit of each thing?
<elfy> autopilot/manual testcases/package tracker/etc
<elfy> though it depends how much detail people want to get into
<elfy> sounds like cgoldberg and I could be all done in 10 minutes :p
<balloons> elfy, lol
<balloons> time for questions too!
<cgoldberg> balloons, i like lightning talks idea.  could even do several short topics summarizing python test libraries
<elfy>  a whole session in manual testcases would be a waste of a session
<elfy> anyway - that'll be next time - if the format is the same then
<balloons> cgoldberg, you could propose a session that way by yourself.. do 3 or 4 lightening talks
<balloons> or ask another person to collab with you on it
<cgoldberg> balloons, good idea.. i'll see what i can put together, or if I can drag someone in for a duet
<balloons> cgoldberg, perfect.. drag another person in for the fun ;-)
<elfy> I'm not draggable this time round - too late in the day for me
<elfy> rhetorically speaking - most of the sessions are physically too early in the day for me :)
<cgoldberg> doanac, fginther..  hi.   have  you worked much with subunit?   i'm currently starting a project working with subunit result streams, and could use someone to ask a few questions to
<fginther> cgoldberg, I only have experience with extracting the data stream. vila might have some better insight
<doanac> cgoldberg: not a whole lot. just mostly converting it to junit. thomi and vila are the best people
<cgoldberg> doanac, fginther ... i'll ask vila since thomi is out until monday  (he's my usual goto)  .. thanks!
<cgoldberg> fginther, actually, what i'm working on is extracting the stream  .. so I want to add arbitrary attachments as test details, and extract them from the subunit stream (saved as files) ... I've got it working, but it seems like it was overly complex.  have you done something similar?
<fginther> cgoldberg, I think doanac created something a while back that did exactly that. I'll see if I can dig it up
<doanac> fginther: i was lucky and wound up just having to convert subunit to junit using an existing filter
<cgoldberg> fginther, doanac ... this is what I came up with for a first attempt:  https://gist.github.com/cgoldberg/a5d6ff19dc192217d317#file-subunit_save_details-py  .. it works so far
<fginther> cgoldberg, I don't have any good advice here. It doesn't look that complex, but perhaps there is a bettery way to do it. sorry I can't help more
<cgoldberg> fginther, no prob.. im talking to vila.  thanks
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-06
<elopio> la_juyis: ready?
<elopio> I have 45 minutes before my next meeting.
<elopio> alesage: you wanted to pair-program today too, right?
<la_juyis> elopio, oops, sorry ,just saw this
<la_juyis> let's do it
<elopio> la_juyis: ok, I'll call you.
<alesage> elopio, oops a little early for me :/
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa: can somebody review this one, please?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/slider-autopilot_helper/+merge/222311
<robotfuel> elopio: I will
<elopio> thanks.
<elopio> la_juyis: on test doubles: http://blog.8thlight.com/uncle-bob/2014/05/14/TheLittleMocker.html
<la_juyis> elopio, thanks :)
<robotfuel> elopio: review is finished with a small needs fixing,
<elopio> thanks robotfuel
<elopio> but I don't get your comment.
<elopio> you would like a single test that selects the 4 values ?
<robotfuel> elopio: you are already testing a negative number with -10 so the -5 is redundant
<elopio> robotfuel: no, -10 and 10 are the extreme values.
<elopio> -5 and 5 are intermediate values. They need to be tested too because sometimes we could be able to select the extremes and not the others. Or viceversa.
<robotfuel> you have a value in the middle with the float. so -10 covers the negative number test
<elopio> the float covers a different case, that's being able to select a float that falls into an integer pixel slot.
<elopio> in order to check that my assumption that the slider is a linear equation of the values with respect to the pixels, I think that having the two extremes and two intermediate values is the safe bet.
<robotfuel> elopio: can you make the negative number a negative float and the postitve number the float?
<robotfuel> elopio: that makes it more interesting with 1 less test
<elopio> robotfuel: I can, but I still feel more confident having a test for 5 and -5.
<elopio> actually, after your last message I would like to add one extra for a negative float
<robotfuel> if you feel like we would be able to select a float and not an integer then keep the -5 5 tests
<elopio> robotfuel: I think that for some combinations of slider size and screen resolution, and integer value might not fall into a pixel slot. Thus, we could select some floats but not some ints.
<robotfuel> elopio: ok add the - float and I will +1 :D
<elopio> I haven't found an example of that, but for that and to check the formula for quadruplicate, I don't mind having to wait an extra 3 seconds.
<robotfuel> elopio: if we test a random integers between -9 -1 and 1 9 for the tests, it could give us wider coverage.
<robotfuel> og oy
<robotfuel> oops
<elopio> robotfuel: we shouldn't put random values on the tests because then they are no longer reproducible.
<elopio> if we are not confident with the partitions that we have selected to test, we should run tests for all the possible values.
<elopio> but in this case, I'm confident with the partition. And if an unexpected thing happens with a value that we are not testing, it's easy to add a regression test for it.
<robotfuel> balloons: lp:~vthompson/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-null-error-1316677 are you the person to talk to about making sure this lands?
<balloons> robotfuel, sure I can make sure that happens
<balloons> it's not proposed
<balloons> why does it need to land?
<balloons> fixes the null error.. so the qml error.. good I guess
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-01
<dkessel> good day everyone!
<balloons> morning dkessel
<balloons> dkessel, fixing testdrive isn't a bad thing :-)
<dkessel> balloons: phew :)
<balloons> timing is good, early in the cycle easy to get it in I hope
<veebers> dobey: ping, following up a python-testtools bug #1435978
<ubot5> bug 1435978 in python-testtools (Ubuntu) "subunit file often missing attachments" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435978
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-02
<pvsenan> balloons, hi
<balloons> pvsenan, hello!
<pvsenan> balloons, I'm sorry..Nothing worked out on that day and I got frustrated :(
<balloons> pvsenan, no worries. Sometimes when things don't work you just have to walk away
<balloons> it's the best thing to do :-)
<pvsenan> balloons, I've modified the super call in init.py http://paste.ubuntu.com/11527542/
<pvsenan> balloons, now its launching :)
<balloons> pvsenan, awesome
<balloons> is this different than my proposal (which still hasn't merged)..
<balloons> I should check
<pvsenan> balloons, I've merged it locally
<balloons> pvsenan, so since it's actually running now :-), have you tried to use selenium to write a test? Everything ok?
<pvsenan> balloons, No I haven't tried yet. Found this fix just now :p
<pvsenan> balloons, should I use autopilot launch for launching this and inspect using vis ??
<balloons> pvsenan, you can, but using selenium means you can just look at the html or use devtools
<balloons> I guess I would just look at the html source myself, but ...
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-04
<dkessel> hello quality :)
<Letozaf_> Hey balloons
<balloons> hello Letozaf_
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-05
<elopio> vila: ping. Any idea why ubuntu-app-launch wouldn't work running with adt-run on the qemu like you prepared it for the browser?
<vila> elopio: hi there !
<vila> elopio: hmm, tough one in the morning huh ? ;-)
<vila> elopio: what doesn't work ? Can you do it manually when inside the qemu ?
<elopio> vila: $ ubuntu-app-launch tmppj94snar gets stuck.
<vila> elopio: and that works on the phone ?
<elopio> vila: yes.
<vila> elopio: good, sounds like a perfect starting point ;)
<elopio> ubuntu-app-pid tmppj94snar returns nothing
<elopio> ubuntu-app-watch tmppj94snar gets stuck too.
<vila> right, I was about to ask what  tmppj94snar is
<vila> and again, u-app-id returns something on the phone ?
<vila> elopio: may be you can at least protect against the hang by doing a ubuntu-app-pid $app ? (Doesn't address your issue but make it clearer for future users)
<elopio> tmppj94snar is a .desktop file that it's in .local/share/applications/
<elopio> let me see what ubuntu-app-* returns on the phone.
<elopio> vila: yes, ubuntu-app-launch returns immediately on the phone. ubuntu-app-pid returns the pid, as expected.
<elopio> and the app is visible, of course.
<elopio> who could have the logs in qemu, if we are not running unity?
<elopio> hum, on the webbrowser tests we are not using upstart.
<elopio> oh wait, this is not using the script pitti prepared.
 * elopio needs to sleep.
<elopio> nop, not launching either.
<vila> elopio: sry, was out for lunch
<vila> elopio: not sure how to help here, but I think you're on the right track by searching the differences between qemu and phone especially around the XXX-touch script from adt, a piece is missing
<vila> elopio: (of course the missing pieces are the hardest to identify... :-/)
<dkessel> ooooh - wily ubuntu desktop ISOs are finally there :)
<elopio> vila: I can't find any logs to trace what's going on, so I'll just commit and ask pitti for pointers.
<vila> elopio: ack, sorry I can't help you more on that one (knee deep in egg juggling (whatever that means ;))))
<brendand> elopio, something on friday to make you sad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11588034/
<brendand> elopio, sorry
<elopio> brendand: why sad?
<elopio> because it's written in python2?
<brendand> elopio, click the accept button and... ?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-07
<irgendwer4711> hi, I think, I found a problem with intel_microcode and initramfs. This hook destroys the initramfs cpio.
#ubuntu-quality 2016-06-07
<nuclearbob> ubuntu-qa: is that other irc server down?
<dobey> nuclearbob: yes
<gQuigs> nuclearbob: yes, see email from IS
<nuclearbob> dobey, gQuigs, thanks, I just saw it
#ubuntu-quality 2016-06-09
<justxux> Guys,what do you think is the best way to test ubuntu images, through Testdrive or Virtualbox, does it make any difference?
<flocculant> justxux: not sure what the state of testdrive is - use vbox
<justxux> flocculant, I just observed it's kinda shaky, so yeah I think I'll use Vbox.
<flocculant> justxux: :)
<flocculant> justxux: just so you're aware if you mean to start testing yak images - they are currently broken and won't install :)
<justxux> flocculant, you mean ubi-console crash
<justxux> ?
#ubuntu-quality 2016-06-10
<justxux> Hi, did anyone encounter this strange bug, when you install an app and it's now shown in the menu, Ubuntu 16.04 Unity?
<davmor2> justxux: do you want to run by that again, that has long been a feature, that I think was missing from ubuntu-software-center but worked if you installed from the dash if you mean launcher when you say menu
<justxux> davmor2, No, it's about some random Joe that installed an app from a site in deb format,and installed it but didn't find the program in the launcher (menu). After relog it appears, but leaves a sense of incomplete OS.
<dobey> davmor2: it's a bug. jusxux should have said "not" instead of "now" there
<dobey> davmor2: something wrong with bamf-daemon i guess
<davmor2> dobey: ah cool
#ubuntu-quality 2017-06-06
<hanjiezhang> Hi
<tsimonq2> hanjiezhang: Hi :)
#ubuntu-quality 2018-06-09
<ruller43> TESTING TESTING
#ubuntu-quality 2018-06-10
<tsimonq2> 8
<tsimonq2> grr
<flocculant> 8 grr's?
<flocculant> not many :p
#ubuntu-quality 2020-06-01
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> does anybody know how to write a text file in bash without echo?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> suggest use one of the general ubuntu support channels for non-testing questions @GalacticLion7   ... askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org
#ubuntu-quality 2020-06-02
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GalacticLion7> lame (re @fossfreedom: suggest use one of the general ubuntu support channels for non-testing questions @GalacticLion7   ... askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-06-04
<pombreda> Hi
<pombreda> Reposting from #ubuntu-mirrors
<pombreda> is there a mirror of http://changelogs.ubuntu.com that could be rsynced?
<pombreda> Or a way to get to run an rsync there?
<pombreda> I am looking for a dump of all the copyright files to help with testing of https://github.com/nexB/scancode-toolkit (I already have a dump of Debian kindly crafted by a kind soul there)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-06-05
<Patient_Gandhi> Is there a list of patch notes as they come out?
<Patient_Gandhi> for 20.04? I've reinstalled many times (just for personal confidence and cleanliness) and I consistently see the files app crashing and asking me to submit bug report.
<Patient_Gandhi> Would like to track it just simply in a patch notes online (if it's available) or help track it down too! Let me know I have 2 motherboards 2 cpus (intel+amd) + integrated gpu + external amd gpu as well.
<Patient_Gandhi> ^^^Willing to reinstall as many more times as necesary as well. Have many backup HDDs I don't mind beating up***
#ubuntu-quality 2020-06-06
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Anyone know why MATE ISO's aren't building?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> It looks like the livefs build is unable to install the software-boutique snap for 20.10, so fails (re @ItzSwirlz: Anyone know why MATE ISO's aren't building?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> @wimpress ^ ?
#ubuntu-quality 2020-06-07
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Yep. I see what the issue is. Will fix it today. (re @ItzSwirlz: Anyone know why MATE ISO's aren't building?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I hate plymouth
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Does anyone here know how to package plymouth themes properly?
